# OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone TTC Naturally 

Much love and luck 

Kamac80
helenO
Saila
emma.b
Ruthieshmoo
emilycaitlin
TanyaK
Tamsin
Nix76
samonthemoon
HollyD
Specialmum
debblaze
ameliacooper
linlou17
Ellie...
scoobs
Emmalottie
sarah9475
sonia7
Want2beamummy
ZoeB
JaneNewcastle
fabizzy
missyb
Blondy

Caddy 
Rosie P 
LizzyM 
springbok 
pebble_beach 
glamis 
dakota 
Delores C 
KT4UK 

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx
​


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hoorah, I'm first.

Here's to lots of BFP's on this thread this month.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey girls,

Ruthie - so sorry the witch got you hun. 

Sam - hope you're feeling a bit better.

Errrm - can't remember any other posts, sorry!  

Not much going on with me really - not been posting much recently as feeling really down, but think I've snapped out of it now (my DH certainly hopes so!).  Halfway through the BMS marathon for this month then I;ll be into the 2ww 

Ho pe you are all OK ?

Nix.


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Sorry you've been feeling down Nix. These times come and go for all of us. TTC such a rollercoaster. Hopefully you will feel better soon. My dh hates the down times too. Says he sometimes dreads coming home as he's never sure which wife he's coming home to, the calm, upbeat positive one or the blubbering wreck rocking uncontrollably in the corner!!!!! I'm never too sure myself how I will be feeling from one moment to the next so can't even pre-warn him, hee hee!

Take care of yourself, Love Kerry x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn it   really thought i may have a chance of being first  

Hi ladies hope you are all well, will do personals tomorrow


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

NO WAY!!!!! Soooooooo thought i'd get in there first!!!  

How u all doing?? 
Hiya nix i'm still not feeling great but sure it'll pass soon..... don't wanna moan too much or lizzy will tell me off again!!!  Sorry ur feeling crappy hunny, hope u perk up soon  

Sam xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, how are you all ?

Well been checking my temperatures every morning before I got up and the past two days they have shot up, but there is no CM nor pain in my side (which I usually get), is this normal ?? Could I still be ovulating without knowing it so to speak. 

I haven't told DH, about my temperatures, he just thinks I am a randy bugger  

I met a friend yesterday in Birmingham and had a really good afternoon - a girly chat and some lunch. I haven't seen her for a year. And she doesn't live that far from me either, I know that sounds bad but a few months ago she gave birth to a little boy and I could not handle seeing pregnant women or newborn babies at the time. We have arranged to meet again in a couple of weeks time and I asked her if I could meet her baby too - big step I know, but gotta do it. She doesn't have fertility problems but she also lost her baby at nearly 24 weeks pregnant, the same time I lost my little girl at nearly 24 weeks pregnant too nearly 2 years ago. So looking forward to my trip in a couple of weeks, it did me good to meet my friend and get out of the house as all my friends live down in hampshire where I used to live and even though I have aqauntances (sorry spelling), there not around my age so to speak and majority of them if not all of them are now grandmothers. So been feeling very lonely of late plus DH has been working late all the time which hasnt helped.

Anyway, going to the cinema this afternoon to watch Mr Woodcock.

Hope everyone is well

See Ya

Sonia xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sam* - Awww yours friends baby is gorgeous. Are you feeling any better today?
*LizzyM* - Did you have a good day off?
*Ruthie* - Sorry to hear AF showed up hon....onwards and upwards
*HollyD * - Good luck with your big appraisal at work and going for that payrise!! How are the kitchen units? Have you dared look yet? Well done for being 1st to post!!
*Emily * - Nope chimney sweep went ok thanks!! Left a bit of mess outside the house, but that'll get washed away with the next downpour!
*Nix * - Sorry you've been feeling down - know that feeling so well! Hope the BMS marathon pays off!
*Sonia * - Sorry you've been feeling lonely. Hope your meeting with your friend goes well in 2 weeks

Well have had the worse 24/48 hrs possible - was really down on Friday night. Not been that bad for ages. Think the culprit was HORMONES!! Had quite strong AF pains on and off yesterday, so all this leads me to believe she'll show up in next few days  Still, only managed 1 BMS this month, so would have been a miracle! Still, not over yet and feeling a lot brighter today - although knackered as got up at 6am to watch Hamilton in F1, only to watch the poor guy walk away with no points. Still, it's not all over for him yet! Roll on Brazil. Also watched the Rugby yesterday - great win! Spent most of day in bed, with DH, as he had a hangover, so haven't got much done this w/e!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning ladies!

Well as any one who was reading my diary would have probably guessed by now it's a   again this month..... af was waiting for me when i woke up this am!   Not surprissed in the slightest though. so bang on cd34, which is 14dpo in my book and 13dpo in the opinion of the site i've been charting on! My temp went  right down this am too. 
I think i've come to a funny stage where i just know this isn't gonna come easy for us and i'm sure were gonna have to start tx of some kind.... but i think i'm o.k with that?!?! I really don't care how we get there as long as we get there. 

Ruthie~ See as i said we will do this together again 

Tam~ Really hope u feel better soon hunny, this whole thing can be so emotional it's not even funny!  

Kerry~ I think u deserve a big fat payrise hunny  

nix~ How u doing now hunny?

Sonia~ Well done for meetng ur friend hunny.... it's a big step 

Well thats it for the minute but i'll be back later girls  

                                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning !

Sam - sorry it was a BFN hun.  Not sure of your history, so sorry if this is a stupid question, but have to spoken to your GP/Consultant yet about treatment ?

Tamsin - it's just so hard isn't it.  Hope you're feeling a bit better today 

Sonia - well done on meeting up with your friend.  I have a couple of PG friends at the moment and I'm ashamed to say that I've more or less avoided them  

Finished our instructed 3 days BMS yesterday - will add a few more on for luck if we can!  And then it's back on the 2ww for me........

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey nix, Have been to the gp lots!  I've had all the standard tests done but she won't do anything else for us till the other half has a sperm test! Really don't like my gp.... saw a different one a couple of visits ago and was told he would reffer us to the fertility clinic when my bloods came back... unfortunatlly once they came back i went and saw my regular docter who is a stubborn old cow and insists that i'm fine!!!!! 
Soooo in answer to ur question yes... been there done that but not gonna get any further till sperm test done, We did discuss this last night and think that he's realissed he can't put it off anymore!  

                                                                   Sam xxx

Just to add..... WAHEYYYYYY...... this was my 500'th post!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam - It took me quite a while to get my DH to the Dr's to get his SA done, but have to say it did all get moving after that!  Hope you manage to convince him soon hun!

Nix.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sam ~ BIG HUGE FAT HUGS!!!! Sorry it was a BFN hun xxx We will do it before the year is out we will have some little beans on board! Hope you can get DH to Dr's I would really, really push your GP to refer you to a specialist... I cried in my GP's office to get our apt... !  

Nix ~ Instructed BMS?   good luck!!    

Tamsin ~   ^fingercrossed^    

Off to Gym after work but to frighten to go to WW as I know I have not stayed in my points!!!

Rx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ruth - yep, after 15 years together and 5 years of marriage it has come to instructed sex    No, it's not quite that bad yet - I have my tracking scan on clomid and then they tell us to get to it for 3 consecutive days following the trigger jab!

Sam - I would agree with Ruth 100%.  Push, push and then push a bit more for a referral to a fertility specialist with your GP.  Not wanting to freak you out, but I started trying when I was about 25/26, but dithered for a good few years before actually doing anything about it and now here I am knocking on 32 and still only just in the very first stages with clomid.  The NHS are notoriously slow, so the sooner you start...........

Nix.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls,

I have pcos and dh has low sperm but whilst waiting for tx we decided to relax and have fun trying on our own.
I lost over a stone for our wedding in august and was amazed when i had 4 x 31day cycles in a row!.
Now this month we worked out which days i may have been Ov and did lots of bd'ing around them which was fun!
I had a small amount (very small) of pinky white CM which i thought may have been impl bleed.
Tested waaaaaaaaaaaay too early and got BFN.

Now i am 2 days late and feeling very weird, I have felt offit since time of OV and today i had to run out of the training i was doing to be sick.  Then i was ok 15mins later.....stranger.

I was going to test again tonight but i cannot bear the thought of another bfn.  i even dreamt last night that i waited 2 weeks and then tested and it was a bfn....feel really silly about this.

Someone told me online the other night in some women HCG doesnt show up for ages? is this right??

I also noticed it hurts to hold my stomach in! and having eggwhite (sorry tmi!) cm like at ovulation

im confused/

any ideas or support girls will be appreciated!

x

angie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi angie,
Have pm'd you hunny, hope this is o.k  
                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

HEllOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my lovely lovely ladies   

Sam my huni bunch i am sorry it was BFN hun, i really am!! Steve took it off his own back to get his Sa done hun, when he realised it wasnt happening for us, he went to the docs himself and asked! I hope Df goes soon hun! Hows your boogeys today hun, i had one hanging out of my nose at work today and no one told me then i felt it fall out   OMG i am such a muppet 

Ruth hope the gym was fun, i am going to go when i have had baby!! You should go to WW hun, they are there to help you! Just slap them if they are rude to you!

Nix so what is instructed BMS? I am very interested hun!!

Kate how was your weekend?

Angie good luck hun, i hope it a BFP for you, the only symptom i had was the tiredness and thats it really!! So i am sorry i cant help more!!

Where is everyone else??

Not much from me really, all a bit boring

Love Liz x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

hI, hope everyone is ok, I'm at work, so it's just a quickie hello!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey lizzy hunny!!  
Yeah bit **** isn't it!!! But just doesn't seem to surprise me anymore!! In quite a lot of pain now though... very clotty this month!  
Have decided though that i don't think it's gonna happen without some sort of tx so he needs to get his butt in gear and have the tests..... don't know what the next step would be though... prob not clomid as i oulate o.k... maybe iui Really not sure but i think were destined to have twins as they're due in the family and at least we have more chance with tx i guess?!?!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Everything happens for a reason sweetie, you and Tone are going to be parents hun, i just know it!! Give him a kick up the bum and i am sure he will go when realises it the only way to the next step!

Emily hi ya hun 

x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hope ur right hunny, he just feels like he's falling to pieces lately with the pressure of it all


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sure he does, the pressure does get to them to hun, i suppose we dont realise it sometimes!! Df used to find it really hard if we had planned BMS so i used to put X on the calender when we were ment to do it, he would then look and we wouldnt plan it, just do it!! He found that really helped!!

x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh it's not just the pressure of scheduled BMS it's the constant BFN month after bloody month!! Really feel for him   Guess we'll just have to muddle through it like always!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya sam

how are you doing hunny?

x
angie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Honestlly hunny, i'm in pain! And don't know what to do to make the other half feel better?!?! He has no one apart from me that he talks to about all of this and it makes it hard for him.... have tried persuading him to come on here but he doesn't want to, and he doesn't want to talk to his ma & pa or brother as he thinks they're all wrapped up in SIL pregnancy at the mo!

Sorry angie i'm ranting again now!!   just hard as when i'm feeling o.k about things he's really not and it kinda drags me back down! 
Sam xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww hunny i know it mustbe awful for you both
but try to stay strong for him and vice versa
xxxxx

angie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam          wish i could come and give you a big squidge hun


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Good evening girls,

Aaargh had my rant at B&Q. Had third lot of units delivered and guess what more than half of that is damaged. They don't think we will get replacements now until mid Nov. No way we'll get kitchen done for christmas if that's the case!!! Just about to right letter of complaint to head office. We've got remaining flat packed units all over the house trying to keep it flat. Driving me to distraction.

Had a weird little womb flutter earlier this evening! Got quite excited then cross with myself for letting myself get carried away again. We have had an email from Fertility nurse at hospital to say that she has received our funding application and that she just waiting for our notes to get to her so that PCT can make a decision. Fingers crossed.

Sam ~ So sorry AF turned up and that she's giving you grief! My dh was very reluctant about his SA. Luckily we live quite close to our lab so he was able to do the do at home and I delivered the sample (safely tucked in my cleavage to keep it at body temp)!!! He has a big hang up about the amount he produces and thinks the technician's will be comparing. He's already thinking ahead to tx, says he has a vision of some bloke sticking his head out of the cubicle door asking for another pot because one isn't big enough. Bless! I can't remember how long you and Tone have been trying. My surgery won't look into it unless you've been trying for 2 years, they looked into our case after 1 year as I am over 30. Definately worth pushing though!

Angie ~ Symptoms look very promising hun, Fingers crossed.

Sonia ~ I avoided my BF at certain times of the month when she was PG. Felt terrible but that was how I could handle it. Once she had the baby found it far easier to cope. I'm sure you will find baby meeting far easier than you think.

Ruth ~ Impressed that you are still going to the gym. Still haven't got round to joining myself. Must do something.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Well we had a chat last night when he got home from work, he's gonna book himself in for a sa!!  which is good. He still feels ****e about it all but hey ho hopefully i can pull him out of it soon! 
Kerry~ Ur dh sounds a lot like mine!!! He worries about that too!!!! It'll be 2 yrs in jan for us!!! But i have been bugging my docter since about 5 months!!!!! Just seems like sooooo long ago but it seems to go in monthly intervals, which i guess makes it a little quicker as ur basically wishing the month away untill test day and ur kinda in a set frame of mind where the rest of the month doesn't matter ur just focussed on the crutial times! 
Well thought i was getting rid of my cold but it's back with avengance this am!! YUK!   Does anyone know what u are intitled to on the nhs in the way of iui I know it's only around £500 but after paying hefty amounts into the nhs for all these years i would hope we are intitled to it on them Seriouslly think thats the only way were gonna get anywhere so may as well get as much info as pos..... and anyone know if it's that succesful?

May try posting on the iui board too   
Sorry for no personals at the mo but i will make it up to u all   just kinda wrapped up in my own cr*p at the minute!  

                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam - well done on convincing him to go for his SA, that's the first hurdle!

I've just found out about IUI in my area as it's the next step for me.  It differs from area to area but in mine you are now entitled to 3 cycles of IUI providing you meet all the criteria - under 40, no kids, max of 30bmi, etc.  I think quite often clomid is prescribed as a matter of course on the NHS if you have no specific fertility issues as it's so cheap !

Nix.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning Girls,

Well am in a surprisingly good mood today, which is odd especially given that the b*tch, sorry  showed up overnight! I'd had an unusual amount of cramping these past few days, plus (o)(o) felt like they were about to explode, plus odd bouts of nausea on and off - ah those mimicing symptoms aye!! Don't ya just love 'em - NOT!! Did wonder for a while whether this could be it, but at same time, the cramps just didn't feel right for a PG, and (o)(o) just weren't sore enough, so resigned myself to the usual fate and didn't even bother testing!

So a 26 day cycle and 1 day less than last month, although I did O, 1 day earleir than last month, so guess that must be it. Either that or as the old biological clock clangs ever louder, your cycles shorten?? Anyway, onto yet another month.....4 years now since last PG 

*Sam* - Glad you've managed to persuade Tone to go get a S.A. - is nothing compared to what we have to go through and is another test ticked off the list! It really is good news if they can't find anything wrong! Howz the cold today?
*Nix* -  with the IUI route!
*HollyD* - oh dear, sorry you are still having probs with those units! Very frustrating I bet! We get our new gas fire fitted next Tues, then once that's done, DH can set up his new fishtank - as it sits on top of where the gas pipe is! Curtains are on order, (although currently out of stock and hopefully more in soon!), so hope they go ok! Then all the speaker and surround sound speakers to put up, then once we are happy all the 'mess' is dealt with, we can order the CREAM carpet!! LOL  the PCT make the right decision!
*Angie * - Welcome to the thread and 
*Ruthie * - Great that you are sticking with the gym - well done. But keep up with the WW, as even if bad news, they are not going to think badly of you and it may just spur you on for the following week!
*LizzyM * - Hi how you dong hon? Howz those bogeys today? LOL
*Emily* - Hi, still working hard I see!
*Kate* - How you doing hon? Did you enjoy your w/e? Any more run in's with DH new g/f? Hope not!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey nix~ That surprises me about clomid!!  I did post on the iui board and one of the girls on there said there is a hospital in london that is only £300 a time for iui... that seems pretty good to me! Don't think we'd be intitled to iui on the nhs then as i have 2 children from a previous relationship! I don't talk about it much on here as when i first joined someone said ..... well at least u have kids!! And i found it really offensive! I love them to bit's and am eternaly greatfull of them but it doesn't change the fact that it's been 2yrs of heartache trying for a baby with my new partner. Sorry i'm ranting arn't i!! Don't know why i feel i need to justify myself for having children already.... i know at least i have them but it doesn't make my urge and heartbreak at the fact that it's not happening any less than if i didn't.... for me it would make my life complete to be able to add to our family with my new partner and untill that happens it just feels like were all incomplete  

Right so there it is... my crazy rant!!! I'm so sorry as everyone on here has been nothing but supportive and i don't hide it because i'm ashamed!! At the time i came on here though it just made me feel very selfish to want another child when ' at least i have them'  It's that now that i'm sooooo completlly in love and happy our dream is to have children that are our's... mine and dp's.... so that we can be one big happy family. 
GOD....What is wrong with me i feel awfull now for ranting and can't help but thinking about how that person reacted b4 and made me feel completlly selfish!!
SORRY                                     Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam - you have nothing to apologise for hun.  It's great that you have 2 children already and no-ones business but yours that you want to try for one with your current partner!!  Personally, I don't understand why anyone could be funny with you about it - it's not like there are only so many babies to go around and you having 3 will stop someone else from having one  

£300 for IUI sounds good to me - I have got fees from Holly House and that comes in at £630 plus the extras, so I'm guessing about a grand in total ?!

As for your PCT funding if you already have children - I would try and find out.  I can only tell you what mine told me!

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah thanx nix hunny,   certain people already knew like lizzyM and anyone thats on my ********! But i suppose i've just tried to protect my own feelings since then..... although should have given u lot more credit than that!! \afterall i so wouldn't have been able to cope with the past few months without u all    
i'll look for the name of that hospital and let u know hunny  although that is without any drugs ect i think??
Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow ladies got loads to catch up on ! Will read on more and get to grips with personal's!

Tamsin ~ Sorry witch turned up hun but glad your feeling strong    

Sam ~ No need to feel bad about your children xx I bet your a great mum!!! and you deserve to make a little angel with your man!   Glad he's off for tests and hope it's all good news  

Nix ~ Good luck for IUI... Not sure I would get that as I only have one tube.. ? and my BMI is 32!! aghhh so I think IVF for us if nothing by the end of 2008  

Kerry and Angie ~ Good luck for this month!!      

Helloooooooo to anyone I've missed!  

I went to WW last night and I had lost a 1.5lb's but they tried to charge me for the week I missed which would be £5.50 and £11 in total ! I got out of that and explained that I do shifts but you need to prior arrange with them if your gonna miss a week!   I don't like that so going to stick with gym and then  do points from home.. I can weigh in at the gym to... or might buy some electronic scales for home? Going to get back into PMA again for next week's   I think I've worked out ov a bit better now so going to start on cd10 then every other day until cd16 and some bonus's if there's time!!!! poor DH!

Ruthie xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

does anyone know if you have just had a wee, then 5mins later have another wee and test again whether this can make the hcg weaker and thus a false neg may come up?

thanks

angie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

angie - Ideally when doing an HPT you should use the first wee of the day. But holding it in for 2-3 hours during the day will also help make it more concentrated and thus a more accurate result.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I was just getting ready for work this am and went to the loo first thing
then postman came with some tests i brought on net so did a test 5mins after 

may try again first thing in morning but the tests i brought were 10miu apparently so i know if it is bfn then i have to accept that highly unlikely pg


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

You have had post today?  Wow, you lucky thing!
Yes, best to try again in the monring!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Tamsin - that was my first thought about the post too!  How sad !!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

i thought it was strange too as they are supposed to be on strike
weird huh?

x

angie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh girls..... it's as bad as talking about the weather!!!   

Ruthie~ Thank you hunny, u truely are one of the best friends i've made on here and ur opinion means a lot too me   

                                                                            Sam xxx

P.S: Lizzy.... U are too hunny pie, don't worry


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone so down today!! Whats up ladies??

Sam love ya to hun    

x x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

ALL TOGETHER NOW! I Must... I Must... I Must increase my... PMA PMA PMA PMA      Te he you thought I was going to write (.)(.)!        

Hi Lizzy! Hope you and bump are taking it easy  

Sam! Awww bless I just told DH what your wrote as it made me beam!!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Down as been feeling pg and yet AF is off around the world it seems no sign of her

sorry


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

p.s Angie ~ Don't give up faith until the AF arrives (and then we will be here for you again next month IF she does) xx maybe ban yourself from testing for a couple of days (I know easier said than done)


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Laods of big fat loving thoughts and hugs my wonderful girlies     

Gotta say i agree with ruthie on this want2beamummy, If u can put off testing for a couple f days and maybe u could arrange a blood test? I know it's horrid.... jusy ask poor old specialmum, her af was v late and giving her all the + signs and then with one foul swoop brought her back down again, it's a horid and painfull journey but we all keep going in the hope that one day we'll finally get to where we want to be. I really hope this is it for you hun    
Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls am finally back! How r u all?

I am ok thanks - ive had a fantastic weekend and spent a lovely day with my partner yesterday as it was his birthday!

How is everyone getting on?

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Good morning Girls!

Wow, check out the time! What a stupid hour to be awake and I've already been up for an hour. It'd DH birthday today and I promised him breakfst in bed. Only problem - he leaves for work at 5.30!!!!!!  Was feeling really bad as he had said that he would be cross if I brought him a present as we are desperately saving money to finish off house! Then surprise, surprise he was genuinely gutted last night when he realised that I thought he was serious. Got to do an emergency dash after work now to buy him something.

Sam ~ Aw bless, you already have children. Tell us all about them, their ages etc. Can't imagine what was going through the mind of person who was so insensitive maybe she thought she was being positive without thinking it through. I personally can't think for a moment that anything can dampen the blow of another AF arriving, another BFN etc. Children or no children, ttc is a nightmare and if already having one or two children were enough to beat those natural urges people would never go on to have more children would they? (Ooh, I'm ranting for u now hun!) Glad Tone is going for test, I'm sure it won't be as bad as he is expecting. Rich was quite down to earth about his when the time came. That said I had to take it to lab! He was levelheaded about results most of the time too. It was only when we were going for results that he blurted out 'What if there are no swimmers there at all!' Think it was probably on his mind but they don't talk as openly as we do, do they? Hope cold is feeling better today!

Ruth ~ I've always wondered about slimming clubs. They do sound a lot of money for someone to tell you what you probably know already! I guess it comes down to motivation (of which I have none  ). Congrats on the weight lost his week though. 

Kate ~ Glad you have had a lovely long weekend. Love the photo of you and mum, was it from the wedding?

Tamsin ~ Don't know about you but looking forward to a weekend that doesn't involve DIY stores. Looking like we may get some compensation for hassle over kitchen.

Angie ~ Stay strong honey. Hope AF stays away and you get a BFP soon.

Hi to everyone else. Going to make the most of being awake early and get to work to clear some muddles away! Have a good day everyone. Speak later, love Kerry. xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks kerry hunny   The problem with tone is that he's already thinking he has no swimmers ect so getting the test done will hopefully make him feel better about it all..... it can't be any worse than he's already imagining!!  Isn't it funny how men are so like women in as much as they say things but mean something completlly different!! Think i'd have to play it on the safe side and assume he was joking   And in answer to ur question they are 7 and 4.... from a previous relationship, i was 18 with the first a girl and 21 with the second a boy, i also had a m/c inbetween which wasn't planned but spurred on the need for a second child as the loss was so imence! So yes i was one of those young mums that i have come to dislike now with a great passion... guess thats justice for you!! Thank you for asking though hunny  

Kate~ Sounds like you had a fab time away hunny with ur man   Glad it's going so well  

Feeling a little better today, although still not 100% Will be back later girls 

                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kerry - yep the photo is from my mums wedding  Hope your DH has a good birthday!

Sam - oh so do u already have kids hun? I never knew that!!

Kate xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls!

Just a quickie from me as manic busy at work today - how's everyone doing ??

Nix.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  Am actually off work today!!!!

Just had a scan to see how my folicles are doing, have a 15 mm one, which will hopefully be big enough for the injection of hcg when I go back on Friday.  The consultant told me that this probably my last go though, so now feel really stressed and nervous!!

Nix - How are you?

Kate - What are you doing college wise now?

sam - My dh was really nervous about his sa, it was funny, because we live 30 minutes away, so he had to do it whilst I waited in the car, and sped off with it for 9am!!!

HollyD - Why do men say things if they don't mean them!!!?  Have you managed to buy anything yet?

Angie - It ain't over till AF arrives 

Ruthie - How are you?

Tamsin - Sorry AF showed up.  Fingers crossed for you for next month xx

Hi to Kerry, Lizzy, and anyone that I've missed


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well  is well into full force mode, with lots of lovely cramps and back ache! Ouch!! Roll on  time!!

*Ruthie* - Great news on the WW loss! Wish I could get motivated to do it again! *sigh*
*Angie* - Did you test again hon? 
*Sam* - Awww your two children sound lovely! Do they live with you and Tone? When 's the S.A. booked for? DH needs to get another one done really, but it's the logistics of getting it done, thats the problem!! Glad the cold is a little better
*Kate* - Glad you had a nice w/e with the new b/f!
*HollyD* - Men aye! What are they like! Hope he likes his gift! Any ideas what you'll give him! Yep, I'll be glad to see the back of DIY places too!! LOL
*Emily* - Hope you get a good result on Friday! 
*Nix* - Hope works calms down for you soon! Wonder if there'll be any post at home today!!
*LizzyM* - How are you today?

Back to the grind!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Nix - dont work too hard hun!

emilycaitlin - thats great news about the follies - loads of luck hun. At the moment i am working doing home care and am waiting on my driving licence so i can apply for the ambulance service.

Tamsin - Sorry AF got u hun - i had really bad cramps with my last AF and hoping its not the endo coming back.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies xxx

Hiya Kate! hope your well !!  

Emilycatlin ~ Yay on the follies! will have everything crossed for you lady!! Do yo have a diary to keep a look out for??   

Right something really dodgy is happening here?? is the moon been in a funny place this month?     Because loads of us on here have had really really bad AF's this month!   I have never had one like it except for my m/mc ! now Tamsin, Kate, Specialmum and Myself all having bad AF's this month! it is all vvvvvvv spooky!   

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey ruth yeah im ok - hope u are too?

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all my lovlies    

Kate welcome back hun, so glad that you had a good time, it good to see ya happy!!

Emily well done hun, wishing you all the luck in the world sweetie! Cant belive you are off work  

Ruth sorry AF is so crappy hun, how are you otherwise!!

Sam how are you my lovely?? Hope you are feeling a bit happier, dont like you being down!!   

Tamsin BMS will be here before you know it!! I am very tired today hun!!

Angie any news??

Nix how is everything with you hun!!  

Kerry i had been up 2 hours when you posted   i started work at 6!! Hope Dh has a good bday!!

Hi to everyone else!!

Well me and bump are doing well, i am so tired today, have had a hard day at work   i think i over did it as i had pains in my bump, not sure if they were streching pains though!! Hopefully have a lazy day at work tomorrow  

Love Ya

Liz x x x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Tested when got home from work at 445pm and got a bfn

still gettin loads of sympts tho very strange

don't wanna lose faith girls but it takes so many bfns to then drag you down

xx

angie


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I just read on my clearblue test that 'ovarian cysts can affect the reliability of the test'
does anyone know about this?

xx

angie


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi Girls - thought i'd pop by once again!

Such a long time since i have been in i have lost touch with the whole thing!

DS now nearly 3 - thinking about another - didn't get on with pill so stopped that completely - after 5 years of not being on it, it was hard to start again - if you know what i mean - and it would not be soooooooooooooo terrible if it happened naturally (I WISH!!!)

So i am now 10 days past 1st day of  so DH had better watch it this weekend!  

We kinda steered clear of the   at that time of the month due to us going to Florida in April 2008, didn't want anything to jeapodise it as its a big family holiday and i know Mason is gonna love it!

Well i will try and keep up and off i go to read what you all up to  

Take care

Zoe x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls!!

Well u certainlly chatted yesterday! 

Zoe~ Welcome to the thread   Loads of luck to u hunny with ttc au natural  

Wanttobeamummy~ Hunny i would book urself into the doc's to try and get a blood test to see whats going on, if u do nothing ur just gonna drive urself mad with hptS!! 

Lizzy~ Don't work sooo hard hunny, glad that u and pea are o.k   R u going to find out whether u have a miss or master pea??

Ruthie~ I know it's madness this month!! haven't had such a horrid heavy month for ages!! Thankfully it's all but gone today so only really 3 days!!

Kate~ Hi hunny 

Tam~ Yes they live with me and tone.... they go to their dad's every other wkend, Tone's got a doc's appointment for monday so guess we'll find out then when he can have his sa done?!?! How u feeling now?

Emily~ Yep i can see me having to take the sa in too!! No chance i'll get tone in there to hand it over!!  It's a small price to pay though for his peace of mind  

Nix~ How r u hunny?

Kerry~ How did the birthday go? Did u manage to get a last minute birthday goodie for him??

Well not much going on today, feeling a little sick these past 2 days... really off food at the minute too ( which can never be a bad thing   ) 

                                                                Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies..

Angie ~ Sorry you keep getting BFN's if AF still not here by the weekend I would think about getting a blood test hun xx  

Zoe ~ Welcome back! Lovely picture of DS  

Lizzy ~ Take it easy hun!   

Kate ~ Glad things are going well with the new man!   

Sam ~ Hiya you about?  

Tamsin, Kerry, Nix Hiya ladies xx   

Well just getting myself prepaired for next weeks   !       Sometimes as I'm sure you can all understand it can be hard to muster up the lust on comand!!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi a flying visit from me as busy with work and going away the weekend again! AHHHHH im going clubbing tonite in bognor! God help me!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm here ruthie hunny..... How can i help   xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh hi Sam! sorry no i'm fine (for the time being   ) Just wondered if you were in cycber space today!
 

Lordy Kate enjoy Bangor!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep always hanging about..... like a dirty little stalker!!    I posted this am b4 u!!! OOoohhhh..... have sent u a video on ********... you should check it out, absolutely amazing!! Saw her a few months ago and she's just amazing!!
Sam xxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Can I join you?  I've decided to be more active about TTC naturally while deciding what to do about a tx cycle.

I ovulated Tuesday, but due to DH working away, BMS was Saturday.  Is that too far ahead?  Does anyone know?



Jane
xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey jane  

Everyone welcome here hunny, and they say upto 5 days b4 ov but obviouslly if you can do it for those 5 days running upto and including chances are a little better..... BUT that said it's only 3 days b4 so could still have some   waiting for miss egg when she came out to play?!    

Sam xxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Sam

I didn't think I was hoping too much, but having gone through 20 pee sticks in four months, I must have been thinking something was possible!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi can i join in?

I think I am on day 10 of the tww and this morning I took my temp and it had taken a dip which is very early as for months now it goes down the morning of my period and then stays there.  After I got back from the school run I took it again and yes I know I shouldn't but I always do and generally it is always right (ie down if af is coming and up prior to that) and it has shot up to 37.25.  Also the other strange thing is that my breasts are like normal and by now and for the last week they would have been really itchy if   was on her way .  With my previous pregnancies I think it was like this too.  So I am now of course hoping that this is the month   . But my head is also saying calm down.  Have a test in the bathroom will not take it as I know there is no point but they call to you don't they! I will test on Tuesday. Ahhhh can't cope.

Rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey rachel   All sounds positive to me hunny   And of couse u can join us!!  Only another 4 days to go till u can test!! The temp dip could always be an implantation dip as some women have these I think ur just gonna have to wait and see what ur temp is doing tomorrow morning   Oh the waiting game how i adore it!!  
Loads of luck hun  

How's everyone else this am

                                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Sam.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Well work very busy, so only a flying visit.  just about left me, thank god, but has left behind 2 rather lovely big spots on my chin - luverly aye - hormones gotta love em - NOT!!!

Welcome Back *Zoe*
Welcome *Rachel & Jane*
*Sam & Ruthie * - getting ready, like me, for the mattress mambo marathon!?!
*Kate* - Enjoy your clubbing in Bognor!
*LizzyM * - Hope you are taking things easier?
*HollyD * - Did DH enjoy his b'day gift? what did you get him?
*Angie * - any more news?

Well back to the grind....Still it's *FRIDAY!! * Yeehah!!      

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey tam hunny, Would love to join u getting ready for the   athon BUT i now don't ov till cd20/21 so got ages to wait   Still getting in as much practise as we can    It is friday Wahey!!! We have this wkend to ourselfs so going to be cstching up with friends   Have one coming over in about an hour with her 14wk old little girl!! Her other half and tone are friends and she's never been over just the 2 of us b4 but she's really nice and we get on so don't think it's gonna be one of them uncomfortable things?!?! HOPE NOT!!!    She doesn't have many other friends though so kinda taken her under my wing so to speak!! 
Well gotta dash and get ready ect    

                                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!! can i join you?? i'm a bit of a ff hussy as i tend to post anywhere!! im mainly found lurking on the secondary thread. like sam i have 2 children from a previous relationship.. now ive found the man of my dreams and would love to complete our family. in 3 weeks time we have our first fertility appt. my tests thus far have come back ok, dh has low count though from what i gather what he does have is normal.. he is now taking wellman vits and we have both set a date to give up smoking. we have both cut down drastically but we need to make that final step and kick the weed!!! (**** not the wacky baccy kind!!) my cycle is regular in that i get af every mth but it is never the same length so never quite sure when im due if im late etc.. this mth i was a POASA and bought OPK's and then used them all b4 i found out if i was ov!!! so im not very positive for a bfp this mth!! anyway, after reading all of u lovely ladies posts im not that hopeful that we'll get much help on the nhs... ah well we'll see how it goes.

thanks for listening!!!


amanda xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya

Nope, still No AF      
did another test yesterday tho in the evening and was a    So i'm kinda losing faith for this month girls!

lots of love to you all

xxxx
Angie


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Today is not a good day, in fact the past couple of weeks I have been struggling mentally at work, unable to concentrate properly, things taking twice as long to do, feeling agitated, feeling irritable, feeling angry, feeling tearful. My emotions are over the place and my head is somewhere else.

I was reading my work emails, and this particular email from our boss said she had been speaking to the director of our NHS trust about my enthusiasm about this particular project I am going to do. OMG I am only a junior, I kinda volunteered myself for this project (don't know how or why) but its just appears to be snowballing. All I was going to do was do the basics, get the basic information and distribute it around our colleagues. BUT our boss and the director are now talking about me going to the local university and training some students about my project. I can't do it, I just cried when I read the email, I already feel overwhelmed with my work committments, I can't be doing that aswell. So I emailed her back and said basically what I wanted to do, I haven't heard her response yet.

Anyway now got a bad headache after all the crying I have done today. I feel so pi***d off with work, fertility issues and life.

Next door neighbour is playing happy families - she has just given birth, all the flowers and cards are in the front window - rub my nose in it why dont u.

Anyway gonna go

Thanx for listening

Sonia x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girlie!!

Well it's quiet in my house tonight apart from scrubs on the telly in the background   Tone is down the pub  

Sonia~ Sorry ur feeling so crap hunny  Think u should def speak to ur boss hun.... theres no need to put urself through all this stress hun, i'm sure he'll understand and would prob appreciate u telling him now rather than down the line when it's too late  

Wanttobeamummy~ Really think u should make that appointment with the doc hun, theres only sooooooo much of this u can take hunny before u go completlly crazy!!

Amanda~ YAY   soooooooo glad u decided to join us hunny!!    lovely bunch over here hun... if not a little crazy at times..... Although the really crazy little minx isn't about as much as norm ( u know who u are.... LIZZYM!!!!     ) 

Still waiting for this cold to go completlly so i can have my next reflexology   Missing it so much now!!! Where have the rest of you gone??
Nix, ruthie, kate, emily, sukie, kerry, lizzy ~ Where r u all Is there some big party that i don't know about?!?! 
Specialmum~ Hope ur enjoying ur holiday hunny  ?


                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am here, i am here!!

Sam you nutjob   your the crazy one hun so dont go making out its me! You have coloned (sp) me! I not feeling to great today, have had the worst headache ever and i just cant shift it!! It doing my nut in! How are you today??

Kate have a great weekend clubbing!! Be good  

Amanda welcome hun! Are you just the FF hussy or are you a fulltime one  

Sonia i hope you feel happier hun!!  

Tamsin i am trying to take it easy hun, just so much to do!! How are you?

Ruth you ok my lovely?

Jane and Rachel welcome ladies, wish you all the luck   

Angie i bet you are get a bit frustrated now hun!! Have you been to the GP to get a blood test??

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having fun at the party we didnt invite sam to      

Well i have felt crap all day and i have an awful headache, i just cant shift it!! Been and bought monopoly today and kerplunk, i love them so we had a chilled afternoon playing them!! All good practice for when Pea is older!!

Love Ya

Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey lizzy hunny,       sorry ur feeling poopie today   I'm good ta, just trying to rack my brain for an anniversary gift for tone I'm really stuck so any suggestions would be much appreciated!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not the   one.... sane as anything me!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!!

thank you for the welcome. i have the house to myself so the plan of attack is to whizz round and do the houseork and then spend the rest of the day and watching soppy movies (the type that dp whinges about if he is around!!) 

hi liz... how are you feeling today honey?? hope your feeling a bit better.. i am just a ff hussey... i remember the good old days   when i was a naughty girl though!!!

hi sam... did you get tone a prezzy hun it's soooo hard to get prezzies for men!! 

hi angie.. when was af due i remember with one of my dd's it was 3 days past af due date b4 the hcg showed up on the tests... it aint over till it over hun.

hi sonia... how are you feeling hun? did you hear back from your boss

ok guys ive got a bit more to do on here and then i better go and do something productive or else b4 i know it dp will be home from work and i'll be sat here in my dressing gown looking like a cross between ugly betty & don king!!!


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning

Feeling a little less optimistic today temps still up but starting to think the thermometer was wrong yesterday morning.  (.) (.) are a Little bit sore today and I feel a little bit grumpy to say the least. Could the   be on her way.  I have decided to wait until Thursday to test then at least the witch will have either arrived or there will be enough hormones to get a lovely .       .  I hate this waiting all I can think about is babies.

rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry girls also meant to say thanks for all your welcomes


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel! i think the 2ww is sent to try us... i hate it as im totally baby obsessed. if im not temperature taking,knicker checking or symptom spotting; im on here writing about it or reading about it!!!   at times i question my sanity!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

The lastest thing I am doing is watching programmes on living2 in the morning while DH is at work and DD 's are at school 2 hours worth of birth stories etc.  Loads of c/sections which I hate watching I cover my eyes as that is what I had twice and don't want to think that they actually did that to me, but I can't stop and I am always in tears when the baby comes out.  I have better things to do really Oh and Bringing up baby is good on Tues night, DH went to bed in disgust the other night rather than watch it.  he does love our girls and sort of want another one (lots of pressure and crying from me ) but he does not want to watch programmes about it.

anyway must go am taking DD's horse riding in the rain!!

Take care Rachelxxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hoorah! Wayhay! Woohoo! 

Appraisal meeting went very well. Only have to collate a little more evidence and the payrise is mine. Even better, pay will be back dated to this September. Also had an interview with an ICT assessor as part of our application for a prestigious ICT award yesterday which also went well and we got the award!!! Great day all round.

For those who asked, managed to get Rich a last minute pressie. Went for a mp3 player and converter kit for his car. Told him to never tell me again that he doesn't want a present then change his mind right at the last minute.

Welcome to the thread Amanda and Rachel. We're a great bunch of girls, all cry and laugh together.

Ruthie ~ Lol at comment about mustering up lust. Very nearly posted same feelings about a week ago but then felt a freak for admitting it. Glad someone else feels the same. Some days all I want to do is curl up and go to sleep. But no, have to pull out the old sexy minx routine to convince dh he really does fancy it! (He still doesn't want the pressure of knowing it's ov day).

Sam ~ Glad cold is on the way out. 

Lizzy ~ Great spelling. Trying hard to imagine Sam using her large intestine in some bizarre routine and ending up like you. Made me giggle. Hope you are feeling better today. Was concerned that you were working so hard earlier in the week hun. Don't over do it Will you?

Sonia ~ Hope you are feeling a little stronger today. You're def right to tell your boss your feelings. No point getting stressed, that won't help your efforts at all.

Hello to everyone else. Will keep up together with posts and personals know pressure off a little at work. Af due Mon. She is a little late this month but by my calculations I O'd late this month so not too excited yet. Starting to get little symptoms but not getting carried away as I seem to be imagining them most months with no BFP. So we'll wait and see. (.)(.) had began to get really painful, but after mentioning it to acupuncturist he it incorporated needle to sort it and I have to say they have improved. Have started to get little twitches on on side of womb area and occasional waves of nausea. Temp dipped this am so expecting AF to arrive to be honest. Will stay positive.

Enjoy weekend girls, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

HELLO!! im back!  

Hi sam so sorry it was a negative hunny   
Hi Ruth im so sorry u to had a negative xx

Hello to everyone new!!

Ive had a lovely time on holiday, dogs enjoyed themselves too!!  i was a bout 20mins from home and a pigion flew and smashed my windscreen!      

Was calm and relaxed lol  

Well i have lots of un packing to do so will catch up with u all tomorrow! Laughed at the puppie comments and if alfie had his way we will be getting some very shortly!  

hugs to u all, 

Ps dont know my cycle day but had some werid af symptoms i felt was too early and hope they are ovulation signs!!  although currently not trying was very relaxed with wine on holiday and may of     

xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been for a bit.. having a tough time... fell out with DH today and he has gone on walk about so don't know where he is (only know he is in Devon) and he hasn't taken his phone so can't contact him...   I'm worried about him but so mad with him at the same time for doing this!!!! to top it off I'm on a   nightshift as well!!! 

Sorry to rant


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ruthie hunny, sorry tou've had a barny hunny pie   I've just got in from a night out.... tone and a friend are chatting about density vs weight Trying to work our some oil formula!?!? all very confusing!!!!! Was he going to devon anyway or has he just dissapeared  
Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Sam..... no he just got in the car and went.... I'm sure he will be fine but trying to think how to react.. He called me from a pay phone to say he had left his phone behind and is fine but needed some space but his money ran out before we could say much   Just don't know how to react? 

Did you have a nice evening?
Rx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi everyone  

Ruthie I have spent all morning arguing with my dh and he has just stomped off to work on a sunday!!  I hope you two sort it out 

Today my temps are still up doesn't mean much though as af isn't due until Tues and they could still take a dive 

Feel really grumpy and tense another sign of the   is on her way.

Am off to woolworths with dd's to buy   costumes and maybe a new dvd so that I can clean the house and then make a roast dinner if dh ever comes back. 

Have a nice sunday all

Rachelxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Just to let you girlies no, still no sign of AF

going to leave it til late this week then see GP
XXXX

ANGIE


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post. Must be weekend for barnies with our menfolk. AF turned up last night, did my usual snivel and Dh initially great, hugs and snuggles etc. Then told me to pull myself together as he didn't know how to deal with me being like this every month.    Woke up feeling really bad very crampy and headache, dh idea of andedote to this was joint housework and finances, blew my top and went back to bed with hot chocolate and hot water bottle.

Hope dh is back or got in touch Ruthie. Had some blazing rows with Dh since our wedding. Think it still takes a while to adjust even when you have been living together for a while. Stress and tensions from wedding preps blow up and I felt  quite an anticlimax. Add to that the nightmare of ttc, which became my sole focus once wedding over,  it's little wonder arguements happen! Take care.

Hello everyone else, Love Kerry xxx

Ps Sam ~ Tone sounds like a real hoot after a night out!!!! Only joking hun.


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone.

What is wrong with me this week. Me and DH went to this charity football match as SIL, BIL and our neice was going to be there too. We havent seen our neice since August 07, although SIL only lives 20 minutes away. But they are always out and about at weekends to friends etc and that is the only time we can see her at weekends as if we went over in the evening our neice will be in bed, she is 7 months old.
Anyway, we thought it was only going to BIL and SIL there, it turned out our other friends were there too as our friend was playing in the charity football match too (we didnt even know that), anyway another couple (who are also our friends) came and bought there newborn baby. All they were talking about was baby this baby that.
I was holding my neice and went for a little walk with her nearby and friends were fretting saying where is sonia and the baby. I was walking behind them thats all. I told DH where I was going, I feel like they think I am going to run away with the baby or something.
Anyway our neice was getting tired so put her back into pushchair and said I will take her for a walk in the push chair, again behind everyone where I went for a walk before, and my neice's dad says " no I would rather her stay here, then he said there is too many people around ", this surprized me and also upset me.
I couldn't handle listening to all the baby talk and felt I wasn't allowed to spend time with my neice either. I just said to DH to give me the car keys, I went to the car and just cried and cried and cried. DH followed me just to make sure I was Okay and I told him to go back to watch the match.

So I have yet again had another crap day. I just think, they are thinking that I can't be trusted with the baby what with my mental health is as it is. They will of course deny this but why would they be panicking where I was with the baby.

So not a happy chappy, I am so upset, so angry with them thinking that way. I am so dreading my neice's christening which is in a few weeks time, again where they will be baby talk again. I CAN'T STAND IT ANYMORE

Sonia xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi sonia,

I think the best thing you can do is try and and see it as their problem all you wanted to do was take her for a walk nothing else. People can be so small minded and so uncaring and shortsighted.  When you know them really well it's worse. 

Be strong 

Rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls, 

Sonia~ I'm so sorry hunny.... some people have sticks shoved up their arses!!! Ur her aunt and naturally want to spend time with her and if they can't understand this then it's there problem! U deserve to be treated with respect and like an adult and they are clearly treating u like a silly teenager?!   Sod the lot of them hunny pie   They don't deserve a SIL like you, let's hope that sometime soon they come to their senses!!    

Ruthie~ Hey hunny, Did u and greg sort it out hunny I really hope so.... don't worry too much sweetie it's completlly natural to have off days, especially when ur both under so much pressure with ttc ect. Sure it will all be fine.... how could he not come around when he has such a beautiful and loving wife as u    

Wanttobeamummy~ Still no af!!! Hope it all works out well for you hunny.... keep us updated!

Kerry~     yes when him and this particular friend get together it all get's a bit interlectual (sp) !!! They are both incrediably clever but when drunk (as men do) They think they could solve all the mathmatical equations n the world!!! And in there own heads they are the smartest men in the whole world!!  

Fabizzy~ Sorry ur having domestic's too hunny!! Maybe it's a wkend for it as me and tone had a small barny on friday night after his 'one drink after work at 5' turned into him coming home at 11.40 as drunk as arseholes!!!! I was not a happy bunny!  


Specialmum~ YAY ur back!!!  glad u had a nice relaxing time, Get to it with the old   hunny pie... u never know   Thanx to.. was dissapointed but i just didn't feel it that month anyway so kinda knew it was gonna end badlly! 

Right well i'm just gonna have my dinner now so gotta dash but will check back after  

Sam xxx


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello, I have just registered with this site because a friend told me all about it.

I read your message and that's wonderful news.

We have been trying for a year now and was just wondering what I should do next. I am 27 and so is my DH. I have had all the tests done and they came back normal.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey blondie, Firstlly welcome to the site hunny   you picked a great thread   Have you spoke to ur doc about what they reccomend as a next step Most of us on here are still just going it au natural and like u waiting to see what the next step is so you'll fit in perfectlly hun   Will catch up with you in a bit hun as really have to go eat now!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya folks well I'm back on another night shift!!! DH came back this afternoon and we have made up.. things have just been tough and he has lost his job (he worked for a charity theatre co and they are making cuts)... so we are a little stressed... anyway we are thinking about going travelling?!!? thinking that this is our one and only chance as we haven't done it before... and plus my last two friends who jacked in their 9-5's sold their houses and went travelling as couples BOTH got PG when they were abroad! me thinks it's all about relaxing and having happy eggs  and happy   !! So I have told DH that he did really hurt me by dispearing like that...   but maybe we needed the wake up call with all this stress if TTC etc... ended up having BMS!   

Sam ~ Thank you for the support lady xxxxx Did you enjoy your diner?  

Blondy ~ welcome to the nut house!! this is the most wonderfull supportive thread!  

Sonia ~ PEOPLE ARE SUCH NIGHTMARES!! Not sure I like the way your BIL spoke to you it seems very insensitive but maybe he is just one of those fussy parents... You got to let you children experience life and get the love and support from their families!  

Kerry ~ Sorry about AF hun xxx DH's can be very very very very naughty boys sometimes!!  
Hope the witch goes quick and you feel better xx  


Angie ~       

Rachel ~ Aw thanks Hun this whole TTC malarkey can be such a strain on the relationship x What costumes did you pick up? how exciting!!    

Kate ~ Hello!! hows do ya?  

Ruthie xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning all

We searched everywhere yesterday the whole of falmouth for a cat outfit for my 5 year old and could we find one? NO! She kept saying over and over I want to be a cat for halloween mummy.  There were cat outfits for her big sister and cat outfits for 1 year olds, I was just about to widen the search and drive to Truro when we popped into Asda for a few essentials (we had been there the day before and nothing we had another look and as if by magic was a beautiful cat outfit aged 5 to 6 just the one!  What a relief,  she spent all day with it on spinning around and around purring.  BLESS.

Well af is due tomorrow temps still up.  Am completely convinced that it will be a  not sure why just think so.  

We had big roast dinner last night and every pot pan and kitchen utensil in our house is dirty (couldn't be bothered to wash up)  and dd's were playing a lovely cat game which involved putting the contents of their bedrooms into bags and and transferring the contents around the house.  

So I should really be getting busy!!

Have a good day all

Rachelxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls

Just to let you know i am off to docs at 3pm
took day off work as i was so sick and tired this morning

btw ive added onto my 2ww diary now

xx
angie

symptoms:


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girlies!!  

Well I'm officially a lady of leisure now.... Had to quit my job yesterday as it's just impossible to fit it around the family! But it's not a problem, luckily the other half earns enough for it to not be an issue (or we'd be screwed!!) 
Well he had his doc's appointment this am, and has recieved his magic pot   Just have to abstain for 3 days now and then i have to wizz it down to the hospital for him in my clevage!!! Being told i can't have sex for the next 3 days is going to make me want it sooooooooo much more!!!    So anyway should have the results of the sa by wed of next week i think   Hey at least this way we can press on with it all  

Ruthie~ Yes thank you i enjoyed my dinner last night, was so stuffed i just sat and watched a film afterwards hence the not getting back on here!!   

Angie~    

Rachel~ It's not over yet hunny, try and keep   

Well where is everyone else I left a huge post for you all just a few posts back so you'll have to read through that one as i'm just too lazy to type it again!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Work / home life ramped up again - so sorry for brief / no personals, other than to say sorry some of you have had such a miserable weekend and hope things are better soon. 

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon ladies!!

Well i am at work at mo - so have to keep it sweet!

I can only RAH about my Dh this weekend - he went out Fri, Sat & SUNDAY - fri i was asleep when he came home, Sat he didn't fancy it - Sunday we did but   didn't end in the right place - if you know what i mean    

Had major ov signs this weekend   so its probably not for us this month  

I think i may have forgotten to mention - he does not know i am not taking pill at present   the thing is he keeps going on about trying for another but i have not been so keen and i went back on it for 2 mths because of bad PMT and bad periods, but he don't listen half the time - so.......if anything did happen i could say well i did tell you 

Hope you all well, just trying to catch up but not easy at work as people keep walking past  

Take care & post soon

Zoe x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

i am due to go to the gp at 3pm this afternoon due to still no af and all the supposed PG symptoms.
DH just came back at lunch with some clearblue

It has come back   yet it has 2 tiny little dots near the top of the test, near where the vertical line would start what the hell does this mean?

I'm taking it as a   but just dont know what to do now
not sure if i should go to docs?
xx

angie


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

If you're unsure hun and already have the appointment I'd go and see what the Doc says !!!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok will do,
sorry girls, its just soooooooooo bloody confusin!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck !


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya
Im back from the docs. 
Told him the score and he said that all of my symptoms point towards pregnancy.  I explained that I tested this afternoon and got BFN, but he said the ideal test date is 42 days into cycle? (i have pcos btw)
He said that if i still get a BFN at 42 days then im to bring a first morning urine sample in and they will test it and go from there.
Has anyone heard of this 42 days thing??  

xxxx

Angie


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Never heard of it Angie, but here's keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you  

What day are you on now ?

Hi to everyone else by the way !!!

Nix.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Approx day 39 but that will be if i had a 31day cycle
it may have been later this month due to pcos
who knows lol


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Pre-clomid my cycles were all over the place cos of PCOS.  Actually, they still are on clomid it's just that I have mid cycle scans so know when I ov and then can work out when I'm due on.  That's about the only thing I will miss about clomid - knowing when my period is due  

Keep us posted hun. 

Nix.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

I will do personals when i get chance!

Welcome to the new girls and loads of luck getting a BFP! Jane Newcastle its lovely to see u again - i remember doing the tuesday nite quiz with u!!

Well clubbing in Bognor was really good fun! I did have a lot to drink but not too much!! LOL All of my new blokes mates made me feel wanted and made sure i had a good time even if i was at least 7 years older than everyone in there!! LOL It was quite funny as EVERYONE was getting ID'd and the bouncer took one look at me and just waved me on in! Which was a good job as i had no ID on me!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovely ladies!!

Sam how i cant wait to be a lady of leisure! What are you going to be doing with your time then hun?

Angie i really hope you get a BFP hun, i know is frustrating but please hang in there    

Kate so glad you had a good time at Bognor, you deserve it!!

Ruth am glad you and Dh have sorted everything out, bloody men are just a pain  

Nix nice to see you hun!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok and behaving yourselves!!

Not much to say from me today, still tired but havent got a headache today which is good 

Love Ya

Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy - will post a piccie in a min of us clubbing in bognor!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Angie~ Keeping everything crossed for u and ur  hun  

Nix~ Good to see u hun, hows it all going?

Kate~ U sound like you've got a new lease of life hunny  Good to see u so happy  

Zoe~ Bless ur heart... hope u didn't miss ov hun   Guess not telling dh that ur actually trying is one way of keeping the pressure off?!?!   Loads of luck hun  

Lizzy~ Hey hunny, guess i'll be kept busy with housework ect   But i'm sure i can get used to it all.... just gonna miss the social side of work i guess! How u hunny? Can't believe ur 14 wks now!!!!! Time is just flying by it's mad  

Well as i suspected now that we have to abstain from sex for 3 days for tone's sa i am a HORNY LITTLE DEVIL!!!! Was getting all hot under the collar this pm on msn!!!   See tell me i can't have something and it just makes me want it more!!! 
Really hope everything is o.k with tine's sa... for his sake more than mine, dunno how he'll take it if it's not good news! 

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL sam - 3 days without any sex?!! Its hard isnt it?!!

Trying to upload a piccie!

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well that's Monday done. Only 4 days until week off. Can't wait.

I'm having the most bizarre AF. Spotting Sat evening, Really bad cramps and head ache, heavy bleed Sun am, then nothing all afternoon and evening. This morning bleeding again and funny twitches/flickers in womb area that I sometimes get pre AF. !!!  

We had a lovely evening yesterday with bf, her dh and 8 wk old baby. Quite bizarre seeing a tiny baby kicking on my carpet, snuggling into my dh shoulder to sleep etc. Hugely mixed feelings! Couldn't help but grin continually at how beautifully he is, but could have cried at the drop of a hat.

Sonia ~ What an insensitive group of so called adults? Def their problem, not yours. Don't know about you but I swing from not dealing with others babies/baby talk at all well but then at others times cope brilliantly, particulary if I am able to prepare myself for it. Hope that you can psyche yourself up for your niece's christening. Such an important day for her and you should be able to enjoy it too. I find it easier to be around the dad's at such do's, they don't crow on quite so much (although I probably get talked about   )

Sam ~ How lush?!? A lady of leisure. How envious am I? Hey, you never know, no stress, no work. Might be all you need for a BFP!!! Wow your pct work quick on sa's, 6 week waiting list here! Take a cold shower quick, or pop into ann summers tomorrow (rampant rabbit can do wonders   ).

Ruth ~ Glad dh came home and you sorted it out. Arguing is no fun at all but making up afterwards!!!!!  Hee hee. If you can do it travelling sounds like a great idea. 

Angie ~ Have never heard of the 42 day thing. Have heard of 18 days of heightened temps past ov. Could it be something to do pcos? Fingers crossed you still get that BFP.

Kate ~ Glad Bognor was great!  

Lizzy ~ Glad headache has gone. Put your feet up and have an early night.

Hello to everyone else, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey kerry hunny, Yeah it's all pretty quick here.... when i spoke to a nurse at our surgery who usewd to work at the fertility clinic here she said that the waiting list at that time was only 2wks for an appointment!!! I thought that was pretty good!!  The anne summers thing is an idear but i already have my ladies draw but am being banned from it as it's a little unfair if i can get mine and tone can't get his!!!   

Ohhhhhhh GUESS WHAT I'm ov on our anniversary this month!!!!! How cool is that, on the actual day!!!!   that it's a good thing      Ur af sounds a lot like mine was this month, day 1 heavy and clotted day 2 almost nothing and day 3 back again and day 4 gone Very bizarre!!! 


Morning!! Thought i'd update on this post instead of posting a new! Well it's 09.23 am and as suspected i buckled last night and jumped on tone!!!!   I have no will power!! Just means that we'll have to wait till friday to do the sa..... it was worth it though


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Naughty Sam 

Well hello guys 

This morning temps still up and loads of creamy cm (TMI) would really like to test but won't and just going to wait a few days and see, plus we live in the middle of nowhere and it would take me 20mins to drive to shop and can't be bothered.  Its raining and miserable today and I have got a date with bleach.  We have two cats that we rescued and they are really sweet except for the fact that every night while we sleep they catch and play with before killing in our house(they bring them in as presents I am told) RATS< MICE< VOLES OR BIRDS and leave them for us in the morning.  Some times they are whole sometimes its just the insides. GROSS.  This morning i woke up to two such discoveries and have had enough.  So we have decided to let them in in the day but at night they will have to sleep in the outbuilding. (for all you cat lovers we live on a farm and there are no cars for miles and the out building has a door and it is where they are fed)  I just can't stomach the thought of a rat or anything Else slightly rodent like in my house. So tonight out they go and the cat flap is being locked  

Anyway off I go to sanitise my floors.

Rachel

One day soon I will get good at doing personals I'm just getting to know all your names


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls flying visit from me again!

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya... just a quick one from me... hope everyone is doing well??

Angie ~ Good luck for testing on day 42 (I hadn't heard of that myself but I have faith!)   

Kate ~ Oooo looked like fun! young men all around ay?  

Sam ~ Now naughty!    te he glad it was worth it!

Kerry ~ Another one to add to the bizzar AF this month! I do think there was something up with the moon this month!   

Nothing much happening here except I'm getting allllllll the right symptoms for OV coming up! I really believe in the power of the CM and me thinks EWCM is on it's way!  

R xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL ruthie! Yep very young and handsome men i must say!!!

Kate xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

just to let you all know still no AF

Been back at work today which is good, took my mind off it

hows everyone?
can i have some babydust please    

x
angie


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi angie!!! of course you can have some babydust. think we all need a large dose.. please follow the instructions...    please use liberal amounts of enclosed babydust.. this is especially good if you are running low on PMA and  . repeat as often as necessary!

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls, 
It's so quiet on here today!!! 
Angie~           Keep the faith hunny, no af means there's still a chance!

Amanda~ Hey hunny, long time!! How u doing hunny?


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

How are you all ??

Well, for those who wanted to know what our boss of all bosses said about the project I volunteered myself for and I thought it was snowballing out of control with all her ideas what she wanted me to do - basically she apologised if it caused me any upset and she is talking to the guy who originally was doing the project (I think he wanted someone else to do it) to stay on a bit longer if you like I am his assistant for the timebeing rather than the main person.

So she is sorted out now, my other problem is my teamleader wants me to do a group everyday in the dayhospital where I work, but this is impossible as I also do homevisits and carers assessments aswell as all the paperwork . But she is insistent. So basically I told my manager of the dayhospital (who was seeing teamleader this afternoon) that well if I am going to be doing groups every day, then something has to give and I can't do homevisits or carers assessments which is such a shame as they (in my eyes) are more important than the groupwork as the assistants can do the groupwork on my behalf, but nobody could do my homevisits. 

Just to let you know I work in a dayhospital and the community with elderly people who have dementia, depression and anxiety. (2 seperate services).

So I sort one problem out to be faced with another problem.  

Anyway, thats my moaning out of the way

See Ya

Sonia xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw sonia hun!!! life sucks eh one problem down one to go1!!

hi sam!!! how you doing hun?? im good ust doing the usual on the 2ww.. driving myself mad.. (.) (.) checking and symptom spotting!!! how is tone?? when is the sa xx


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girlie's 

I have had a awful night couldn't sleep  I was lying there for hours and then I finally got to sleep only to wake up at 5.30 and not get back again so got up.  Still no af and yesterday was constipated all day (sorry) Temps are still up but this morning I have af style cramps and feel tense.  
could be the lack of sleep     Really would like to know now but for the last eight months its been a bfn and don't want that dissapointment again.

So many girls on the tx thread are so near to testing I have been following with great excitement and can't wait to see the girls of GoGo watch get their    Good luck girls.

I may cave in and drive to boots later.  I thought I had a test in the bathroom left from last month but it was just an empty box!!!  

Will update later

A very tired Rachel


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Sonia~ So sorry ur having such a rough time hunny   hope ur day go's a bit better today 

Amanda~ Have been checking ur diary hunny,    , tone's sa is now gonna have to be done on friday due to our little lapse in the 3 day rule     just gratefull that his doc is so good and that we haven't gotta wait ages!

Rach~ All sounds good to me hunny   Try and keep positive about it all   Can't wait to hear ur good news  

Well it's cold and wet here, were having so many late nights at the minute it's really taking a toll on me, gonna have to start setting us a bedtime!!!! 

How's everyone else doing? Ruthie, nix, kate, tam, lizzy, angie, kerry 

Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

How's everyone doing ??

All quiet with me at the moment, am due to test/come on Sunday/Monday.

Nix.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies... had to have BMS talk with DH last night....   had to explain if he wants a baby then the birds and bees have to get together ! can't wait for the day when BMS becomes   again!!!! agh rant over... DH looking for a new job today so  thats something comes up!

Sorry for the me me me me post x

Will check out personals
Ruthie xx

Angie ~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Nothing to report with me really - just finished work and im bored now!

Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon guys!! 

hi kate how you doing

hi angie!! im sorry the whole bms thing is an issue.. poor dp can always tell when it's my time because i just help myself!! and the poor guy must feel like a piece of meat at times!!! he know i love him and the rest of the mth the bd is fab.. but at 'that time' we both feel under alot of pressure!!

hi nix.. my d/day fri and im soooo close to going to buy a test!! the pee stick police have so far kept me in check but im not sure how much longer i can hold off!!

hi sam hows it going babe you li'l minx leave tone alone!!!! lmao xx good luck for fri.. at least once thats all done you know where you stand and where you go from there. the results should only take a week to get back to your gp so it's full speed ahead after then!!! keep me posted hun.. thanks for reading my diary.. i feel like im begining to feel like a mad woman!!


racheal... hun did you give in? i am sooo close to driving to superdrug and doing a test!! when is your af due?? im sooo sorry you havent been sleeping and just generally a bit out of sorts.. please keep us posted and if you need to rant feel free to pm me hun!!

anyway, thats it for now folks!!!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi Amanda,

Yes I did cave in am am none the wiser really I bought some cheap Asda ones and as soon as I got back tested, but it was only 3 hours since I had a wee.  I looked at it every which way and can see a very faint line but am not sure if it could be right as it didn't come up as soon as the wee went across it, it was after the control line came up, there was like pink wafting around and then when I held it up to the light i could see a very faint line. I read the instructions and it said that a faint line may appear after 30 mins this was way before but I do not trust it on my other bfp's the result always came up straight away but that was probably because I waited until later on to test.  Today is cd 29 I have always tested on cd35 before.  Also I have a really bad back ache and tummy ache.  I will test again tonight and if I get a faint line again I will buy an expensive one in the morning.

love rachelxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Rachel... did the very faint line come up before 10 mins? if so then I would see this a very good sign!! 
    

Ruthie x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel i pm'd you hun!!! hope you got it.. i am ashamed to admit that i did a test   got a bfn... think i might have been a bit too optimistic as af not due for 2 days... i feel like an addict of some description.. i just cant help myself.. now i feel miserable and stupid!!!


amanda xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

nothing to report really other than no   af still
going to do hpt tmz and then go quacks if still bfn
ate lotsa choc biccies and also ginnnnnnger nuts!

i have mad cravings for ginger right now!!!!!!!

love to all


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm on knicker watch obv! and seem to have found i have a little yellow/greeny cm

bit worried now

does this mean somethin bad?

xx
angie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quick one girlie's

Peed on second stick for 10 seconds and nothing happened no control line no anything!!!
Took it apart tried to wee on the bit again A BIG FAT NOTHING     so i will have to wait until tommorrow.  No more cheap tests for me.
Still not sure what to think (.)(.) hurt like hell and am very windy (tmi) sorry. Very tired after last nights not sleeping.  TOMMOROW WILL BUY MOST EXPENSIVE TEST IN THE WORLD.

Get back to you all

Rachelxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls 
I haven't caught up but I just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all 

Sukie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi sukie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Blew you some bubbles missy bxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sukie!!! how you doin hun??

rachel.. aw hun this sucks eh!! let us know how you get on.. snap with the (.) (.) mine are huge and a bit tingly... whats that about?? im driving myself mad thinking about could i be pg is af coming?? arrrrrggggh


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awwww wicked hun thanks.. i will leave yours at 77 as i reckon that is a lucky number for you hun!!!! how spooky i was writing to you when you were writing to me!!! poor dp has had me flashing my (.) (.) at him again!!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

My dh had given up and gone to bed (which is where I will be in a minute) I served his dinner and stayed on ff he went to bed complaining that I was having an internet affair!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

GOODNIGHT ALL MAY TOMMORROW BRING A BRIGHTER DAY


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning all

Still no af Temps still up but have had hardly and cm today and yesterday!! What does that mean.
Slept better last night had a bit of a horrid morning as we overslept and got a bit cross with dd as she wanted to do her homework that doesn't need to be handed in until tommorrow 10mins before school started.  She is keen bless.  Anyway they are all off for the day now and I need to decide whether to test again or wait  waiting is probably best as I'm sure af will arrive. Ahhhhhhhhhhh .(.)(.) still hurting, constipation gone (sorry tmi).
At the moment I will leave it as I am waiting if it changes I will get back to you.

Rachelxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone!!!

Im back lol

Been on holiday, had a great time even treated myself to some wine!!!!!  
Felt alot better this month taking time out, Cant say the   has increased but to be honest its kinda nice lol  Well im day 24 of this cycle and i feel heavy around pelvis and back and hips are achey...im feeling a little emotional and bloated so im praying for a shorter cycle than last months 45days! 

My need to pee has increased today and i have some headaches from yesterday, the yucky stuff (lol) is clear and stringy so im not sure if i may of ovulated and hence the headaches and heaviness re-appearing.  im also off food ( Just chocolate) and feeling a bit icky, nose all stuffy so im really hoping things are ok down their lol

How is everyone else doing??  Glad to be back!  Good luck everyone! :0) xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sukie - its good to see u hun.

Kate xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Just to let you all know tested using CBlue this mornin and got bfn
off to docs in 10mins with urine sample (sorry tmi) as they told me to go back if day 42 and still bfn

should be interestin!
Ill be honest with you i dont think i am pg
i think as i put on 7lbs after the wedding that ive made my AF late (this happens with pcos)
will let you all know wha doc says

xxxx

angie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys just did a proper test and it was  af is most likely on her way   

Rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, Well i'm really sorry you both got BFN's    Hope the doc can shed some more light onto it angie! 
Big squdges for you both   
Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooo my lovelies   

Rachel so sorry you got a BFN hun!!  

Angie how long do you have to wait for the results hun??  

Sam MWAH how are you sweetie, has Tone done his SA yet or have you had to start your 3 days again??  

Sukie where you been hun? Nice to see you!!

Specialmum you sound like you had a good break, you deserved it!!

Nix how are things with you hun??

Kate hows you and your man   all good i hope!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are ok!!

Sorry i havent been around but had a rough day yesterday, had really bad stomach pains Tuesday night and Wednesday morning so i managed to get in the doctors yesterday morning!! I was so scared, i thought i was losing the baby, but it turns out it very bad indegestion   but she told me to rest which i have done and today i feel so much better!!

Love to you all

Liz x x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey all ~ just checking in to say hi and hope you are all doing ok 

Fabizzy and Angie 

I've updated the list ~ let me know if I've forgotten anyone.

Much love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, well AF Arrived tonight   

2 days late I was, its been a first cycle of 30 days.

If I wasn't checking my temperatures I would have got excited, but I am checking them and a couple of days ago my temperature took a nose dive from being quite high to going quite low. So I was expecting AF to arrive.

Just feeling really      at the moment especially with DH.

Why is it DH's can come home early for the football, and not anyother time, it really pees me off. I never know when to put  the tea on, sometimes he phones, other times he doesn't and guess what tonight he didn't phone. So he got my temper as 2 minutes before he walked in the door, AF decided to visit. - Not impressed !!!!!

Sonia


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry AF turned up Sonia.

Just popped in to see how everyone is doing. Will catch up with personals soon, promise!

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok well went to docs today and he said that Due to my symptoms it was most likely i was PG.  I explained that I got a BFN but again he confirmed what other doc said and said it just could be reading lower,  I have had my urine sample sent off (due back Monday) i'm to ring for results then and if BFN again they'll do one more and thena  blood lol

Dr is a bit whacky! (in a nice way bless him) and said Oh i've got somethin to try if you're feelin sick and promptly tried acupuncture on my arm!! lol

he's got all his fingers n toes crossed too as he knows how much we want this to be a positive thing
I;m still a bit cautious obviously. but trying to have PMA


Love to you all

A xxxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Help girls, looking for some input please...

Even since the removal of one tube I have continued to have 26 day cycles every month.

This month I believe I ovulated smack bang on day 13.  I had BMS on day 10 and again on day 20 (due to DH working away).  Today is day 23 and when I went to the loo tonight there was a tiny amount of blood.  Obviously this could be the start of AF, but that would be very unusual for me.

Any ideas?

Jane
x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Jane could implantation!!!

Rachelxxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

That almost seems like too much to hope for.  

I'm driving myself potty here!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All just popping in...

Well I think we missed the boat this month as I may have ov'ed on Tuesday?   I think this month what with DH not in work I'm going to see it as a holiday then get right back to it next month!!  

Hi Jane and welcome! ~ implantation bleed does sounds possible to me!  

Angie ~ Your Doc sounds cool   ! Hope it's good news!!!!!  

Sam ~ Has DH had is test done yet??    

Specialmum ~ Hello!! glad you had a nice brake! welcome back!!

Kerry ~ How are you lady?  

Sonia ~ Sorry AF turned up   

Kate ~ Hello!!  

Tamsin ~ Hope your ok? you on 2ww yet?

Soooooooooooooo tired and not in the mood for work today!!!  

Ruthie x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to send you all tonnes of (((((((hugs)))))))) have everything crossed for you all and hope you all get your so deserved         is that how many of you are on here - lost count sorry! 

Have a good weekend! 

Kind regards 

Glamis . . .


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Judging by the situation this morning it seems I'm having a 23 day cycle this month.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Jane    sorry to hear that    is it definitly AF?

I'm a one tube lady too xx

Glam ! How you feeling? Thanks for the positive vibes!!  

R x


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Yep definately  



I suppose it was a bit too much to hope for given the working situation at the moment.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Still here, still swamped with work! Feeling particularly hormonal today, so the big "O" must be on her way! Started on the ole  band wagon last night (for what it's worth!)
Well hopefully going to put up the new curtains in the lounge tomorrow and , finally choose and order the new carpet! Then hopefully, finally be able to move all the furniture back in!

*Ruthie* - any further with your "travelling the world" plans? Sorry you think you've missed the big O  No, not in 2WW just yet! I'm with you on the not in the mood for work!
*Jane* - Sorry AF arrived.  I'm another 1 tube lady too!
*Want2beamummy* - Have to say, I find your GPs actions most odd - they should be sending you for a blood test NOW! This is the only definitive way, at this early stage, of confirming. Never heard of having to send a urine sample away!?
*Sonia * - Sorry to hear AF arrived 
*LizzyM* - Sorry you had a scary time this week, but am glad it turned out ok! You MUST take it easy!! Sod work!!
*Specialmum* - Welcome back - glad you had a good break!
*Rachel* - Hi and Welcome! Sorry to hear about the BFN 
*Sam* - Hi hon how are you? Has tone done his S.A. now? 
*Sukie * - Hi, how are you hon? You've changed your name ? 
*Kate * - hi hon, what you up to this w/e? more clubbing!?!? 
*HollyD* - How are you ?
*LizzyB * - 

 to anyone I've forgotten 

Well back to the grind









Tamsin
xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all still no af today and temps are still up!!Its a bit strange really as af would normally be here by now but had another bfn this morning.  This month has been a bit strange all round really.  Not sure what to think,Today is cd31 so af is 3 days late I just wish she would come so I could get on with life 

Hope everyone is ok

Rachelxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Another flying visit from me - i hope everyone is ok?

Tamsin - im good hun - u? I am off again for the weekend in a few mins - not clubbing this time though!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls   

Sorry i've been a bit absent lately.... Busy busy busy!! 

O.K In answer to ur questions YES tone did his sa today (with a little help from me   ) So i made the mad dash to the hospital with it between my boobs!!!!   got there only to realise the form hadn't been sighned by his gp!! So i left the sample with them anyway and made them promise that they'd process it anyway and that i'd be back with the form asap..... Soooo went back to gp to get it signed, he called them to have a go as said it had all required info on it and they told him they would not be able to process the sample now as they couldn't be sure it was really his!!!! So me being super woman dashed back up there to let rip at them and thank god they had acctually done the test's and allowed me to give them the slip ect!!!!
Was so happy as it was manic!!! So fingers crossed that we'll have the results by wed           

Right i've been ****e with personals lately so here go's.....

Kate~ Enjoy ur wkend away hunny u deserve it  

Rach~ Really hope this is it for you hunny, the temp thing sounds really positive to me hun.... although keep ur feet on the ground to as my cycles changes from a 28day to 34 day a few months ago!!!! Sure this won't be the case for you though babe   

Tam~ Good to see u hunny bunch..... ur house is gonna look fab when ur finished!! Loads of luck for the   and the ol 2ww   

Jane~ Really sorry   showed her ugly mug babe  

Ruthie~ Sorry u may have missed ov sweets, you've had so much going on though that it can't be helped  How are you apart from that? Like tam said, have you spoke any more about travelling Sounded so cool me and tone would love to do that!  

Angie~ I'd have to agree with tam on this one.... very bizarre that ur doc hasn't just got you straight in for a blood test?!?!   Will be keeping everything crossed for you hunny   

Sonia~ Sorry af showed up hunny   

LizzyM~ HEY FOXY LADY!!!   Been missing you lately!!  Well as u saw yes sa all done now BUT..... we did kinda fool around last night and i thought we were gonna have to wait till monday to do it but in a sheer stroke of luck we were doing the deed very carefully and i managed to get mine b4 he went so we could still do it this am!!!!!     Felt bad for him though as i had to stay very quiet so i didn't get him overexcited!!! And there was me after very satisfied and poor old tone was left with a huge.....!  
You must take it easy lady... promise me  Couldn't bare it if anything went wrong   

Glamis~ WOW, baby looks so big now!!! Can't believe we were in the same boat not that long ago with frantic symptom watch txt messages and now ur all full of baby!!! Sooooo exciting  

Kerry~ How u doing hun? Where r u in ur cycle at the mo?

Nix~ How u doing babe?

LizzyB~   how are u hun? 

Specialmum~ Where are u mrs?? How's it all going?

Well thats it for the mo as it's a huge post!!! Not sure where i am in my cycle at the mo but i know i should ov next wkend on our anniversary     will hopefully be a lucky day for us    
Send me some luck for the sa results girls    
Well i'm going away this wkend so i'll be back around on sun or mon if i don't catch u b4 i leave in the morning  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

THE WITCH HAS ARRIVED SO SEE YOU ALL FOR THE NEXT TTW
Good luck all

Rachel


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

sorry ur af arrived hun!

ive had backache killin and cramps this afternoon but nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i feel like cryin my eyes out
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww rachel SNAP!!!! you and me both hun... af arrived!!! ah well thats it for another mth. we have our first fertility appt on tuesday so the ball will start rolling hopefully!!

hi sam!! what a palava!! u are superwoman doing all of that. i think if it had been me i'd have dragged them over the counter if they'd refused to do it!!!       for tones sa results hun.
sorry you feel so pants want2bemummy.. you are having a pants time of it at the mo    for you to hun.

this is a quickie from me today as the dudes are all hungry and ive promised to get takeaway!!!!


will reply in more detail later.

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls...

Rach~ So sorry babe    She's a real bi*ch is that af  

Angie~ Sorry ur feeling crappy hunny  

Amanda~ OMG how could i forget to put u in my last post?!?! SORRY BABE! Heads all over the place at the mo... i kinda guessed you'd have taken a strong approach to   Were on the same page me and you hunny   Sorry that horrid old cow got you again    But try and look towards the fertility appointment.... all go from there hopefully   
Thanks for the luck for tone hun too    

Sam xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone. I feel so crappy tonight, DH took me out for a pizza and a movie tonight. But now feel ill (not because of the pizza) but not tired. AF is so heavy. Ah well looking forward to my acupuncture on Tuesday. I am going to ask her if she has any remedies for depression, I am trying to fight it, I know I have got it again as recognise the signs and symptoms, apart from that I work with older people who also have depression so should know the signs and symptoms. Haven't told anyone not even DH, haven't formally been diagnosed with it but work recognises it, well i work with nurses and consultants in mental health NHS Trust.

Just struggling at the moment with work, with life in general but got to put that brave face on all the time. Its exhausting at times.

In a way I am glad AF has arrived as don't think I could carry a baby at the moment both physically and emotionally. I only got my BFN from my 2nd IVF Treatment a few weeks ago (although it feels like months ago) so I suppose its still early days yet and my body is tying to get back to "normal" .

Just feeling really low in mood and tearful. 

Sonia x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Morning everyone

I didn't sleep very well at all in the night. I went to bed at 1am and woke up every couple of hours and got up at 7am after laying awake for sometime. Just fed up with myself. And AF pains are not helping. Just feel crap !!

Sonia x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catch up properly later but just want to send Sonia a big  xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Big hug to you Sonia   look after yourself this weekend x maybe book some time off work? or maybe ask the GP to sign you off for a bit so you get some me time x

Sending loads of baby dust out all ladies here    

R xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I haven't been posting much lately, but have been lurking and keeping an eye on you all.

Sonia - just wanted to send you a  hun.  Your IVF BFN must've been so hard - think you need some very well deserved TLC.  Could you take yourself off for a spa day or something - I know it won't make things better, but at least you could feel crap while being pampered - might take the edge of a little !  Thinking of you hun.

Well, AF is due tomorrow/Monday for me.......as usual am fully expecting the witch to arrive (I really must working harder at that PMA thing!)  and then I will be taking my final (6th) month of clomid.  Not happy about having to accept that we need to move onto the next, more intense stage of IUI, but hey - not much I can do about it I guess.  Really never thought having a family would ever be this hard.........in every sense    Don't think that I will be able to start IUI until April next year at the earliest so will be going au naturel until then - at least I will be able to have a drug & stress free Christmas & New Year !

Thinking of you all girls.........let's see some BFP's on here soon   

Nix


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies just wanted to catch up with you all even though the 2ww over for me this mth. sonia i agree with ruthie try and see if you can get signed off and have a bit of time to work out what you want. the work situation and if is a horrible combination.  

thinking of you.


amanda xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

well still having sicky, crampy feelings and v tired.
Had a tiny spot of blood this morning (pinkish) and thought AH HA AF is here finally but now nothing?
shes now officially 2 weeks late!

any ideas anyone

x
angie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Saila's posted Rosie P's news here 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117537.0


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know *LizzyB*

Sending you a bug  *Sonia*, hoping you feel brighter soon hon

Sorry the  got to you *Rachel*

Wow, *Sam* what a performance about Tone's S.A. -  for a good result! Roll on next weekend aye 

Sorry  got you too *Amanda*, but  with your appt on Tuesday!

Hope you had a good weekend with your new man, *Kate*!

Hoping the  gets the hint and stays away for you *Nix*

How are you doing *Ruthie*?

Disappointing result in the Rugby last night wasn't it  Oh well, let's hope Lewis Hamilton can turn it around for us!

1st set of curtains / pelmet up and am very pleased with them! Hopefully other set of curtains will turn up during the week and so will fit those next w/e! Didn't get round to ordering the carpet yet, but hopefully this coming week! DH very involved in setting up his new fishtank!! He should take out shares in the shop he goes to!!!

Tams
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey girls hope u are all ok?

Im so rubbish with personals again but with working and sorting my house and travelling to chichester and back to see my man its not easy!

Kate xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Quickie from me just to say the witch arrived with at vengeance at 6am  

Hope you're all OK
Nix.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Have had bad weekend witch has been unrelenting nearly over now onwards and upwards.  Another month another chance             to you all have consumed rather a lot of wine tonight, back to being good tommorrow.

Rachelxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Nix & Rachel ~ Sorry AF turned and being bad xxx Take care of your self's xxx   

Tamsin ~ Hi Hun! Twas shame about the Rugby   Hope your well!!

Kate ~ You are a busy lady! sounds all good fun though  

Sam ~ Howdy! When do you get DH's results back? (.)(.) storage  

Angie ~ Ho Hun I hope you get some answers soon! Nature is paying with you isn't she!!  

As for me if it works this month then it will be a mirical (sp) but I don't mind so much as our hearts were not in it this month.. but you better watch out next month world as me and me eggs will be back and trying harder than ever!!!    

Cold a sore throat and a naughty wisdom tooth today!   ah well!!

Hi to anyone I didn't mention above xxx

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Its me sticking my head in again and im blooming cold!

Ruth - hope your sore throat goes soon.

Nix - sorry that AF turned up hun.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls   

Well i've got a bit of catching up to do i see!!

Nix ~ sorry af got u hunny 

Ruthie~ Hey hunny, sorry ur feeling yuk   Should get sa results by wed   

Rach~ Sorry the witch is giving u crap hun 

Tam~ Yep v dissapointed at the rugby   Glad the curtains have gone down well  

Angie~ When do u hear back from ur doc about that urine sample he sent off?

Kate~   

Amanda~ Hi hun,   How u doing?

Well my wkend away was fab, very relaxing and managed to get a bit of xmas shopping done!!! My temps were up this am but don't think i've ov yet?? Not supposed to be here till the wkend.... if i did then i'm screwed coz we totally missed it... Can't have sex at my nan's house!!!! EEeeewwwww!!! 
The temp thing was probably down to the fact i got up like 2 hours after i normally do  

Sam xxx

P.s~ Sorry if i've missed anyone... HI lizzy


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Helllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo my lovelies   

Sam how dare you forget me   glad your weekend was good hun, i have managed to do over half my xmas shopping, how good am i!!     for wednesday hun, OMG so excited for ya!!

Ruthie hope you feel better sweetie, i hate feeling ill! How are things with Dh??

Nix sorry AF turnt up hun   

Kate how was your weekend with your man    

Tamsin how are you sweetie??

Rachel sorry AF got you hun!  

Specialmum where are you??

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and being good??

Not much from me really, have m/w appointment wednesday, get hear bubs heartbeat!! Can you belive i am 4 months tomorrow it going so quick!!

Love Ya All

Liz x x x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

OK update on me

Still got PG symts (sore HUGE Boobs!, sickness, dizzyness, veiny boobs, lots of cm, off alcohol!! totally unlike me, off most meat!!)

AF is now well over 2 weeks late, i am now 47 days

Urine from last wk came back as bfn as docs today (Like i knw it would) so asked for appt to doc tonight! as doc told me to come in immed if BFN, but turns out doc now changed his mind (he was only temping) so i have to go back tommorow at 4pm to see a diff one

they claim they know nothun about blood test

im soooooooooooo confused!!!!!!!!!!

xxx
angie

Oh and PS
I stil havin crampy pains in middle of uterus area on and off


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LizzyM - weekend with my new man was very good thanks   Am going back with him tomorrow to chichester until sunday!

Kate xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

HI all!
well DH just came home from work and i bust out cying (see above post!)
i just feel like all my q's havent been answered
dh wanted to go shop to buy a clearbdigi but i dont see the point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

         
still  no af and having niggly pains

xxx

angie


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello my dears,

Not been round alot recently, trying not to be so obssessed by ttc. But staying away from here doesn't seem to help so I'm back! 

Angie ~ Sending u loads of love hun. Keep strong.  

Lizzy ~ Look at your bump lady! How exciting.

Sam ~ Though I was organised having brought all Christmas cards but so advanced as you. I'm sure you haven't missed ov.

Ruth ~ Hope you're feeling better. I hate wisdom teeth.

Kate ~ U must be getting dizzy all this travelling. Glad you're so happy.

Hello to everyone else.

Well we had a letter from the hospital yesterday to say that our consultant is looking at our case for nhs funded tx. They just needed to know how long Rich has given up smoking. Fingers crossed. Felt quite weird! Thought I had resigned myself to needing tx but felt very emotional for rest of day knowing it was kind of in the pipeline. Didn't helpto hear that a friend has just announce that she is expecting her third having tried for 2 months! AAAaaargh!

Anyway I'm off now to find out how to get sexy in 6 weeks on Lorraine Kelly's show.

Have a good day all,

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies...

Well sa results came back today, He has a low count!! So not that many swimmers in there, have tried to comfort him with the fact that quality is more important than quantity but not sure if it helped really    His doc wants me to pick up a copy to take to my doc's so we can move on with some sort of treatment..... tone's just not ready for that yet though as he was really hoping that we could do this on our own. Guess it'll just take a bit of time to get our heads round it all. 

Will do personals later as got too much swimming round my head at the minute 

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Im still cold even though we have some sunshine here!

Flying visit from me and will catch up soon!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Well am also blessed with a horrid cold now - feel like rubbish   Still, DH has also been off, so is looking after me 

Sam - Sorry to hear the S.A. wasn't as good as you'd hoped. I'd seriously consider getting a repeat one done.  After all that mucking about you had, those precious minutes, could have made a diff to the sample.  Glad you had a fab w/e!
HollyD - I was watching that this am too!  Shame they always use already slim people!! Hope they come thru for you on the NHS Tx
Kate - sorry to hear you are full of cold too hon, but enjoy the time with your new man! x
Angie - Sorry you are still none of the wiser   How annoying about GPs
LizzyM -  with appt tomorrow!  Yep, time sure is flying!
Ruthie - Not over till the red lady sings, so 

 to everyone else....back off to bed now....

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam - sorry the SA results were low hun, but I agree with Tamsin.  I would ask for a repeat test so you have something to compare against.

Nix.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sam Sorry about DH's test results   there can be so much to take in xx both need to take your time to think about next step xx
DH and I have the opposite problem as in his quality is low but he produces loads! either way round can still work naturally x We have managed to get PG naturally now 3 times with DH's sperm probs and twice with my one tube! so there is always hope! I now think it's best the BMS at keast 3 days before OV is due and one day after! if us ladies are wet ! (sorry tmi) then do the deed!!!

R xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam MWAH MWAH MWAH hun, am sorry Tones sa came back bad hun!! Take the advice of the girls and get another one done to be sure!! Wish i could give you both a hug     you know where i am  

Hi everyone else, hope you are all ok 

x x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thanks for ur words of support.... had a copy of the results this afternoon, The actual level is 4million per ml compared to the norm of 20 million per ml, the % of normal sperm is also low at only 2% and they say anything under 15% normal is bad news.  Have been doing some reading up and in cases like this the only effective treatment is icsi due to the low count and high abnormality rate   
But as ever i'm positive about it and we are currentlly talking about when and where we can get this done. We know we'll have to go private to get it, not only because of the 4yr wait on the nhs but because of the fact that i already have 2 children we wouldn't get funded for nhs tx. 
So that's how it is and now just gonna go at it full steam ahead.... have found a very reasonable clinic in turkey that charge £1700 for icsi compared to the £5000 to £7500 we'd be looking at in the u.k plus they allow for 3 embryo's to be transfered so to maximise ur chances.

Sam xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Quick update from me as im in an emotional state right now
went back to gp today
he is refusing to go a blood test until im at least another 2 weeks late for AF
this will make me about 4/1/2 weeks in total late

im sooooooooo gutted and upset
x
me


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Is anyone there?? could really do with someone to chat to?


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sam hun   never give up xxx You always hear for couples booking private appts for ivf, isci etc and then it just happens out of the blue!!! it only takes one little sperm to get to that egg lady xxxx

Angie ~ Lordy! I would ask for a second opinion! ask to see another GP if you are pg this stress will do you both no good!!!  

Lizzy ~Hiya love the bump photo!  

Sipping cuppa soup and playing sims!! off to bed me thinks again in a bit  

R xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

well im sooooooooooooo confused!!!!!!!!!
i dont know what to do
so just sat hear, blasting out limewire tunes and drinking a lager!!!

i'd gone off these for 3 weeks but drinkin it cos stressed!!!!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Angie   call them first thing in the morning and demand a second opinion xx
Get DH to talk to them and get a blood test done xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ruthie, 
Spoke to tone's doc, he said that the diagnosis stated that ivf wouldn't really be of much help to us as the 98% abnormal sperm doesn't stand much chance. It's icsi for us or no baby at all   But we've both agreed that were gonna go for it and tone has said that if they had to cut off one of his testicles and mash it up just to get one good swimmer then he'd do it!   Were gonna get through this together and u girls will no doubt be of great strengh to me through out it all   He also pointed out that a lot of the sperm that was there (even though there's not much) Were dead!! Not very easy to hear i can tell you   

Angie~ Sorry hunny, as ruthie said u really need to get a second opinion and push for a blood test hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi, girls.

Angie ~ Def get a second opinion. I cannot understand why they are not offering you a blood test.

Tamsin ~ Not overly impressed with 'get sexy in 6 weeks'. If only it was a case of eating a good breakfast and giving up fizzy drinks.

Sam ~ As Ruth says it only takes one swimmer to do the do. Don't take all of the info on this one test as def. Things can change quite drastically between 2 tests. Keep an open mind. Have you been back to discuss results with your gp or to be referred to specialist. Take care of yourself and Tone, keep talking. It's good he's talking openly about it. Rich clammed up for a while. Thinking about u both and sending u both  . Just remembered my acupuncturist claims to improve sperm quality and quantity. Will check with him on Thurs!

Lizzy ~ Very impressive bump my dear.

Well I have started ov tests again this month as cycle seems to be on the shift. Felt confident with my temp and cm checking but now not so sure. Thought it might help if i did a few tests again. Weird (.)(.) problems this month. Usually they settle down straight after AF arrives. But this month they have continued to swell and feel sore. Also womb area twitching I get few days b4 AF that I usually 'believe/kid myself' means that BFP is on it's way is still happening, very strongly during 'We will rock u' musical in London at weekend. Have done a pg test just in case period, which was painful but very light, was actually implantation but just got a BFN as expected really. Strange and curious    !!

Spk soon all, Love Kerry


----------



## Masie (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing again. I did a few weeks ago but then my daughter became unwell and last week I was in hosp for a lap and some treatment so not really had much time to post. Making a slow recovery but felt that I really had to post a message to Sam.

Sam, please do not give up hope on a natural conception. My husband had a count much worse and his best noramal forms was 2%. The other two tests we had done showed no normal forms. With my problems and his poor men we were told no hope other than ICSI. As we had no children we were placed on the waiting list but you can imagine our shock and delight when we got a BFP 4 months before our appointment.

What I think made the difference was supplements. I bought a book called 'natural solutions to infertility' by Marylin Glenville(there is also a website) and we both took the recommended supplements. It was expensive but cheaper than fertility treatment. For me, metformin was the thing that really helped. We did not have his count rechecked to see if these supplements did make a difference but we are ttc #2 so he has restared them recently and my gyn has given us 6 months to try again naturally.

It takes 74 days for sperm to mature from when they are made so it will take that long from commencing supplements and making lifestyle changes to notice a difference. You should also get another two test done a few months apart.

Several factors can affect a man's sperm. Smoking, drinking, caffine, drugs(prescribed and illegal), hot baths, tight fitting underwear, having a job that entails sitting for long periods or using laptops on your knee etc.

My advice is, do your research. There is a lot of self help you can do to improve his swimmers. It worked for us against the odds and fingers crossed it will work for us again.

Feel free to contact me. I am not a sale person lol but a normal woman desperate for another baby and know the heartache of infertlity and hope that my experience can help other couples.  

Julie


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Sam

Please keep strong and it will work - I wanna do a dance for you that you did for me

[fly]    
   
  [/fly]

Have everything crossed for you!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls,

Well it's fair to say i didn't get much sleep last night.... too much swimming around in my head! We have made an appointment with a private fertility clinic for friday!! It's expensive ( £175) For this first consoltation!!! BUT tone feels he really needs to be told by a con that we stand a chance with icsi and that it's not hopeless  
Think if we go for it in this country were gonna look into egg share as it dramatically cuts the cost of the ivf... still have to pay the £850 on top for icsi but it's worth it if we get pregnant!! So much to think about, i just feel quiet empty at the minute, i know how it is but it just doesn't feel quite real yet i guess   
Anyway thats it for the minute.... sorry i will get round to personals but just not in the right frame of mind at the mo.

Big hugs to ruthie, lizzy, kerry, nix and tam..... Extra big hug for julie    Thank you for giving tone a glimmer of hope..... he really needed that   

Sam xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi 
Bet not many of you remember me as there are so many new names I don't recognise. Hope you don't mind me joining you again. I am now living abroad with DH (he works away alot) so we have a much better chance of ttc over the next six months. I'm on day 18 of 2ww. We were actually able to have BMS at the right time! Had lots of ewcm so fingers crossed!
I have lost track of whats going on with everyone so sorry no personals yet.
Emma x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi all!!!

welcome emma.. im quite new on here i wont bore you with all of my details but just wanted to say hi.

sam hun ive sent you a pm


im pooped but will do a longer one later!!

amanda xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam huni        Love Ya!! Hope you ok hun!! When is the appointment?? With you all the way on this hun!!

Hi everyone else, hope you are all ok    

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda~ Thanks for the pm hunny, have replied to u     

Lizzy~ Thanks babe, the appointment is on friday.... 2 days time!!! Still doesn't seem quick enough, just need to chat this through with someone in the know and get things moving you know! Just wanna scream at the top of my lungs how f*cking unfair this is!!!!

Could use a natter though if ur on msn later

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey girls am away at the moment so cant really catch up with all your posts but just wanted to say Sam hope u are ok? Sorry that your other halfs SA wasnt great. Its not easy when SA results come back as i remember all too well.

Also emma of course i remember u! Im STILL on this board!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello everyone
just thought id pop in and see how u are all doing!  I cant believe its day 30 of my cycle, im achey and crampy and moody lol  back is really bad at the moment!!  ive had terrible cramps the last two days and abit of an upset tum 

Not sure whats happen but hope af will come soon but not before tues as its hubbies birthday!  

ive managed to get some babysitting for a lovely 3 and 2 year old, literally melt ur heart!!

Alfie my pup has finally had the 2 veg removed!      and as hubby says just left with meat now!!  

My lillie still tries to hump him though and as he is recovering we have to be strict with her and thats very hard.

Does anyone know where u can get multi cultural toys, books from for my childminding

Hope u all are ok

hugs xxxx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello my darlings

I hope some of you remember me?

I'm so sorry i haven't been on things have been a bit mad and i have no idea where time is going!!!!

I just wanted to let you know we had the scan and it looks like were having a girl. I was in total shock i thought it was going to be another boy but there you go.

I hope your all well and doing lots of      

Take care all

Love and hugs 

Katie x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies  

Went out last night for dinner just the 2 of us and then came home and drank a bottle of champagne that was being saved for our anniversary this wkend   Feel much better for it though   Slept through(ish) Which was a big improvement from the night b4. My head feels a bit clearer now and i'm focussed on the path ahead now instead of feeling lost at a junction  

Thanks you all so much for being supportive, it means the world to me and it's really helped tone too   
Oooohhhh...... by the way, i'm staying here whether u like it or not, icsi or no icsi ur my girls  

Lizzy~ OMG woman.... U look so pregnant now!!! Not sure ur gonna be able to fit in the car much longer.... u might have to get pushed to hospital in a wheel barrow when labour comes?!?! Just worth thinking about it in good time u know!!!    

Kerry~ Thanks for the pm hunny, let's do this together  

Ruthie~ How u doing hunny pie 

Tam~ How r u hun?

Emma~ Welcome back! 

Glam~ Thanks hunny  

Katie~ YAY a pink one, thats so cool    

Specialmum~ Not sure where u can get the toy's hun sorry they must have a web site for it though Hope af behaves herself this month  

Angie~ U can pay to have a blood test done at a private clinic.... the one were going to charges £35... Worth it for ur piece of mind!!

Kate~ Thanks hunny, how u doing?

Nix~ Hey babe.. hows it going?

Amanda~ Thanks for ur support lately hun, the pm's really help  

Right sorry if i missed any of u trouble makers off!   Will be back soon anyway so i'm sure anyone i've missed will pull me up on it!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hay!

Have had acupuncture today and acupuncturist really confused. From feeling my blood's 'energy flow!!**!! ' he felt sure I was PG. I explained that I had done 2 tests following bizarre AF that were BFN but that I was continuing to have (.)(.) problems, have had a migraine and womb flutters. Also despite ov due now no sign of that cm wise or ov sticks. He is inclined to believe pee sticks but treated me as if I were not to upset anything. Gave me a false glimmer of hope but really don't believe I am.

Special mum ~ As you are supplying childcare do you get access to school suppliers like 'consortium' and 'hope' etc? They have plenty of multicultural supplies. Have been racking my brains for appropriate books and have only come up with 'Handa's Surprise' so far. Will keep my eyes open.

Sam ~ Will be really interested to hear how you get on. My mum phoned earlier to say she had been reading in the 'Mail' about IVM, Intro vitro maturation. As far as I understand they remove fewer eggs than normal, without dr and stimms, and then mature eggs in incubator. From there on it's just like icsi process. Cheaper and no side effects as no drugs. ONly Oxford to it at the mo though and they only started this Jan. If you search IVM on here there is more information, I think it was on peer support.

Tamsin ~ Thought of you today when opening next delivering from B&Q. Yet again there are damaged items and they weren't packaged more securely at all. Think you will get all your work done before we even start our kitchen!!!

Ruth ~ How are you my dear.

Angie~ How are you? Have you managed to get a second opinon yet?

Hello Nix, Sonia, Lizzy, Emma, Glamis, Amanda, Kate, Katie & EmilyCaitlin.

I'm off now to chase up B&Q and demand some action.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey kerry,

Was reading about the IVM earlier.... they said that at present only i doc offers it and he only deals with patients under 35 with PCOS so don't think i'd be a candidate for that as i don't have PCOS (as far as i know!!!)   But worth doing some more reading into as it does sound like a much less invasive procedure...

How bizarre about ur accupuncturist   Guess you'll know soon enough!!! Spooky!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Sam,

Really not reading anything into spooky signs, thinking it's just one of those things. Probably all in my mind  , loopy as I am!

Spoke to Acu man about SA and whether acu can improve quality/quantity etc. He says it may be worth you seeing if anyone near you will do a free consultation as to whether they can help you or not! His clinic does and they would look at everything, diet, lifestyle (smoking and drinking esp) to see what if anything coulld be done. He doesn't think acu alone would sort out all mf's , but that diet and supplements can. Said I thought you had Tone on all vits going  . 

Ah well, we will beat the MF problems and get those BFP's. My mum's already planning life with twin grandchildren. Much to Rich's horror she has said obviously she would be around as much as poss to help! Think he prefers the thought of being childless with a neurotic, hormonal wife than much time with his MiL. Hee hee (She's lovely really). 

Love Kerry xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Poor old rich.... i can see it now, u and ur mum running around after the twins and he's sat in the corner with a bottle      
Well i see no reason why we won't both get our BFP and hey why not we'll have twins each too.... bring it on!!   And yes poor old tone does rattle when he walks!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies!

Kerry - funny I think I may be in the same boat.. I did pee sticks from last month etc and got BFN every time.. then I had a v late and v strange AF ?? anywhoo DH and I only did BMS once this month which was not v successfull   as DH didn't really properly do the deed if you know what I mean... so I don't expect to be PG... BUT my (.)(.) are playing up and I feel flutters and a bit rough etc too Thinking I may give the acupuncture a go!! Do you drink the herbs too?

Sam ~ Glad things seem clearer for you lady x   We shall always be here for you to support you! and if you need isci I for one shall be following your new diary!! x  


KT ~ Of course remember you lady!!! How exciting a girl!!  


Angie ~ Any news?? hope your ok  

R xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Afternoon Girls,

Keep checking here to see if Sam's got any interesting news yet.

Ruth ~ Still no pos opk this morning - all very weird for me. I hate freaky cycles especially when I used ot be so regular! Acupuncture is bliss - don't know whether it is really improving our chances or not but definately worth it - sooooooooo relaxing







. It def sorted out my asthma during hayfever time. Don't do the herbs though.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girlies!!

Well sorry i've been awol all day, been hectic!!!

So we had our first appointment today, went really well   we are back on the 1st of nov for our bloods... hiv, hep b and c, clamidia test's too!! Then we have our appointment with the consultant on the 5th nov to discuss the tx plan, then all being well we were told we could start tx in about 6 wks or after xmas if it get's in the way!!! OMG it's all happening!!! So exciting though that were gonna actually be in with a chance   Were at the isis fertility clinic in colchester so not too far. 

Ruthie~ Will def be doing a diary for the icsi.... sure it's gonna be full of hprmonal rants though!!  

Kerry~ TADA... there u go thats all my news!! It's all good and not half as scary as i though it would be..... did feel sick with nerves on the way up there though but once we got inside and saw all the pics of baby's on the walls it seemed to calm us down a bit!!  

Well off out for dinner now so will catch u all later   

Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Wow Sam that's brilliant. So quick! What a rollercoaster of a week you have both have. Sounds like a good christmas on the way for you both.

Are the clinic doing your tests and are you paying for them? My gp has said that when we get that to stage not to pay for them and she would get them done on nhs. Might be worth thinking about if they are expensive.

Loads of love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey kerry, yeah were getting them done through the clinic.... she said that sometimes the doc's will bill the clinic for them if they know you've gone private and that it can take longer to have them done through the gp as it's a lot of sending the results from here to there ect ect! We just thought it would be easier if we had it all done on site, although like u say it's expensive.... Our blood's for HIV and hep b and c are £100 fir each of us then the clamidia tests are £75 for each of us then my progesterone is £30 so all in it's £380 for the lot!!!! but i guess if it get's things going a lot quicker then it's just easier. 
Yes i think christmas will be positive for us... we have the excitement of a possible great late xmas present!!    
Getting excited!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Wow Sam what a lot of money, but hey well worth it. So, so, so excited for you both.

Wish our pct would hurry up know and let us know about funding for definate. Although, don't think we will be able to start tx until next summer. Can apply for funding during 3rd year of trying but have to have been trying for full 3 yrs for tx start! Doh,









You and Tone can be our trailblazers!

Loads of love, Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep v expenssive!! But like u say hunny it'll be so worth it to crack on   I'm just really thankful that we can afford to do this all, we are selling one of the cars to try and help but if it doesn't sell then it's not the end of the world, it's an impractical 2 seater car anyway..... loads of fun but not that practical!! A baby is def more important!!

   really hope this works and that u are close behind us and we all get a BFP      
Not impressed with the NHS... they're just not in touch with how tough this all is and that 3 yrs is such a long time to be longing for something!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

oh I think that this month I should forget about.. have been having cramps today already!   and after last months on/off bleeding and painfull AF I should expect a crazy one again this month!! Well at least DH has an interview on Monday!! THANK GOD!!   as money was getting tight!!!

Sam~ WOW Lady you are a fast mover! I don't blame you get it all done and quick and out the way xx maybe if TX start after Xmas you can still have a drink! and then get a new year bump!!! Oh I feel excited for you just thinking about it!!!  

Kerry ~ Ooo I think I'm definitely going for the acupuncture! will look into it x When are they due to let you know about tx funding?? make sure you stick around and don't up and leave us Au natural!

At work at the mo!
Rx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girlies...

Well today is my anniversary!!   and i woke up to a dozen roses.... 11 red and one pink!!   Feeling very happy and in love today..... i'm a very lucky girl!!   Thought i was supposed to be ov today or tomorrow but looks like i may have done so already as my temp had shot up this am to 36.9!! The highest it normally gets is 36.7 after ov...?!?!?! Well have to say nothing could spoil the mood i'm in today.... haven't seen SIL for a bit now but with all thats been happening i don't think i could handle it at the mo anyway. As i'm sitting here i have our jack russell sat on my shoulder looking out the window!!   she's nut's!!  

Ruthie~ How u doing chick?? Yes i think a new year bump is def in order.... prob don't want to be all moody and affected by the drugs over xmas really. Working on a sat sucks hunny   hope it go's quick for you  

Kerry~ What u upto today hunny?

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

What is everyone up too?

Sam - well done with the champagne drinking! I had a bottle of wine last nite and new man ran a lovely bath for us to share and made the bedroom all romantic and we had a lot of fun!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

wow sam congrats on your anniversary and everything does look good for christmas!!  i have my fingers crossed for u xx

af hasnt showed up yet! very achey and now sore boobs so hopefully not long to wait lol

hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sam~














Happy Anniversary to u both. Sounds like you're having a lovely day. I've not had such a romantic day - had huuuuuge barny with Rich over the state of the house and garden and about needing his help to do some of garden. I actually stormed out of house for three hours to calm down. Anyway got back to an apology and R in his gardening gear hedge trimmer in hand. Had good afternoon, bath and good old making up nookie  All's well that ends well!.

Ruthie~ Hope work wasn't too bad. I'm not going anywhere. Probably not looking at tx until well into next year so still going it au natural in the mean time.

Special Mum ~ WOW I think you get the record for longest cycle on this thread for ages!!

Kate ~ Sounds like your having a fun weekend lady.

Hello to everyone else love Kerry x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam and Tone Happy Anniversary     Glad all went well at your appointment!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok

Love Ya 

Liz x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Sam ~ Happy Anniversary to you both, glad things are looking up now for you!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girl pants!!!

Well what a miserable day it's been!! Thanx for all ur lovely anniversary messages girls   So how is everyone doing??
I was supposed to ov this wkend but as yet no + opk?!?! So this either means that i've missed it or it'sd gonna be late   Not impressed as if it's late that means my cycle will be even bloody longer! Have been doing the opk's for the last 3 days and it's got a faint line on them but no where near a + result... if i'd of ov just b4 i started doing them then the faint line would of normally gone by now and if i haven't yet i normally only get a faint line there max a day or so b4 it's a + opk    All very bizarre, not that i'm holding out much hope for a natural BFP but i'd like my cycles to have some sort of regularity ready for the icsi u know, especially as i have a repeat progesterone test on thursday as supposidlly this would be enough days after ov..... bit worried thatit'll give an inacurate reading again now!! 

Blimey nothings ever simple is it!!! 

Kerry~ Bless ur dh... like a naughty little boy thats trying to make up for drawing on the walls by picking u flowers out of the garden!!  At least u got in some make up BMS 

Specialmum~ Really hoping that af doesn't mess u about again hunny, any signs yet??

Kate~ U minx you!!!   

Lizzy~ Hiya hunny, hows things?? Thanks for ur support means a lot babe  

Ruthie~ Whats new hun?? Loads of luck for greg and the interview hun    

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello friends  

well annoucing that af hadnt arrived on here worked a treat as yep today she did!!   
I am really pleased as its i think day 34!!!  that means things might just settle down but blimey she is being a       im so sore, my hips and pelvis feels like i have been buried under floors of concreat!   my back is killing and i feel so sick too!  im also feeling very bloated and my nipples are very sore too!!!!   

Sorry for complaining but ive only just started, (not even on pad yet) and so im alittle worried about how heavy and long it might be.  Also im gutted its here before tues as its hubbies birthday   and lets just say i some sexy undies for starters lol    

Oh well atleast af is here and i can make up for it after shes gone!!  

How is everyone else?? I brought some ovulation and preggy sticks this time so im already girls!!!

 xxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys I'm back   

I'm on cd10 today and have had lots of already 

Not been good at keeping off the wine this weekend had hangover this morning but feel much better now.
Went on the scales this morning and have lost 12lbs without even realising it.  Must be the stress of this bl**dy tww.  It's really good though as now I only have 2 stone to go. (have put on weight since wedding last year).

Anyway keep this short as dd's are on half term and the floor needs cleaning.

Lots of love to you all 

Rachel


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovlies, i am soo sorry i havent been around much!!

I have awful toothache and there is nothing they can do for me, i have some antibiotics, but i could have this all through my pg as it is due to my hormones     I will promise to be better!!

I love ya

Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey there sexy mama!!! 
Poor old u  We will have to arrange a msn chat soon hunny, missing our talks!!! And i've got so much to chat about what with all this going on!! 

WHERE IS EVERYONE ELSE?? HHHHHHHEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOO.......................


Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

im here! lol

im sore and crampy but im here 

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes we will lady  

I have read it went well so dont think i not been sneaking in hun, with you all the way on this hun, all the bloody way   

x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah lizzy hunny bun    Thanks babe     It's all so manic and theres soooooooo much to take in!!! Do u have a 3day transfer do u take them to blasts do you have assisted hatching, then there's will i get enough eggs if i do egg share, will any fertilise and be good enough to stick, then the thought of how will we cope once we spend all this money if it doesn't work and have to wait till we can try again!!!    LOT'S GOING ON IN MY HEAD, I'M A CRAZY WOMAN    

Hey there SM~ Poor ol you hunny   At least she turned up and isn't getting longer!!! It's so hard all this isn't it!   

Haven't had a + opk yet and it's been faint for the last few days now which isn't norm for me.... if it's faint the next day it's normally + or at least very dark and nearlly there!! My boobs are killing me and i can't help but hope secretlly that somehow we've managed it and af won't come in 12 days..... know the chances are slim but it would make tone's day not to mention spare me having to toughen up and stop being a wimp over the injections....THEIR HUGE!!!!!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello all, 

Not been around for ages, v. busy, lots going on.  Had my first appointment today at the hospital,looking at March for scan! Can't believe it that's ages away.  Might go private about £250 expensive but if have the scan can get started with treatment more or less straight away.  Might be worth it... 

Not been feeling very hopeful lately..  

but hopefully loads of   this month for all of us.  Fingers crossed. 

  

x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

SM ~ Sorry AF giving you so much hassle. Hope you feel better soon and that it doesn't spoil DH birthday.

Sam ~ Having crazy cycle myself this month. Did a whole pk of opk's but apparently no ov. Temps have been high all month and (.)(.) post ov aching all month too. Figure I ov'd really stupidly early or am going to o late. Just going to wait for AF, she will either turn up early or late! Driving me mad and I'm not waiting on progesterone test date! Must be frustrating for you.

Lizzy ~ Sorry tooth giving you so much jip. Hope it feels a little easier soon.

Ruth ~ How are you doing my dear?

Rachel ~ Congrats on  weight loss. I've been trying to lose weight and have put 3lb on in last 2 weeks. 

Ellie ~ That's a long time to wait for a scan and if tx waits on it I would pay the £250, although it is a lot of money.

I am officially on a fast now - having blood tests for anaemia and other general 'MOT' things. I'm not allowed to eat from 5 this evening until after test tomorrow. Mouth watering already, could kill for a bar of galaxy or a wispa (thank the lord they have brought them back).

Hello everyone else.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

well my tickers says 3 days until testing but I have sore pmt  (.)(.) and have had cramps so me thinks af is defo on her way!  
Sorry for lack of personals got sooooo much on at the mo! will have a good read and get on the personal case!!

Rxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!! there is so much to catch up on on here so i just thought i'd say hi!

hi ruthie! hope your wrong and that the witch isnt on her way!!

hi kerry hope your blood tests go well and that you have your giant whispa!!

hi lizzy hope your toothache has gone xx

hi sam hun! how are you doing you sound like you have sooo much going on inside your head. it's so good to have somewhere like here that you can get it all down... i know my head would explode   otherwise!! like you i still havent had a +OPK. hope tone gud hun xx

dp going for a repeat sa tomoz which shud be fun as the hosp 1/2 hr drive away and we have an hour to get it done and there!! told dp to do it in the car!!! if it is low again im not sure how dp will take it. hopefully i'll be back on the 2ww soon.

hope you're all ok


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Kerry~ Have u made yourself sick with choc yet??   Being told i couldn't eat from 5 would drive me nut's..... it's the old 'tell me i can't have and i want it more' thing again!!  How weird about ur high temps too and no + opk... really weird that a few of us have had no + opk this month?!?! 

Ruthie~ Hiya hunny, never say never hey..... Did want to ask you though if you've tried baby asprin Just they keep popping up in convo around the site and from what i can tell they have a positive effect for women who have had trouble with m/c  Just a thought hunny 

Amanda~ Yep lot's going on!!! So u haven't had a + opk either?!?! All bizarre!!! Let us know if sa has improved at all as tone would be interested   Hope u don't get done for indecent exposure though if he's planning on doing it in the car!!   

How and where is everyone else lately Tam, nix, rach and everyone else

Has anyone heard from wanttobeamummy? If ur out there hun, how are you doing 

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my lovlies MWAH MWAH MWAH

Sam there is alot going on in your nutty head aint there   you will make the decisions that are right for you hun, i know you will, then you will have that BFP  

Kerry rather you than me not eating hun, i would collapse  

Ellie i personally would go private hun, that way things get moving!!     Cheer up hun!!

Ruth      for you hun 

Tamsin you alive??

Amanda good luck for Dh hun      

Well toothache or gumache should i say is still here, am off sick today as have been up all night!! It is very uncomfortable and i am praying that it will pass!!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey sicknote   you gonna be on msn today??


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Alright trog   I should be later, i need to have a sleep first all this siting around is tiring


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats cool..... shall we make a date say 2.30 this afternoon


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok that sounds good!! See you later x x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sam! will let you know how dh gets on.. i will check his results on sunday. he is v nervous about it all.. will try not to get done for indecent exposure.. though if you see us on police camera action we are in the dented red punto!!!!

hi lizzy.. sorry you still feeling pants hun xx

im just chilling watching scrubs and trying to turn my brain off from the whole ttc thing!!! 

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

i shall be looking out for the red punto now!!!   What channel is scrubs on Love it!!!

Seeyou there sicknote   xxx

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

scrubs is on e4.. i have series 1 to 5 on boxset... how sad is that!!!!  i have missed quite alot of series 6 so i cant wait for that to come out!!


love

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

ah... i'm completlly upto date on e4 and watched a few ahead on tvlinks b4 it went down   It's one of them things like friends.... i could watch it over and over again!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys 

Had a really nice dream last night that I did a pregnancy test and it was positive and I got to come on here and flash bfp all over the screen.  Also my dd said she had a dream that I was preggers and the baby popped out on to the floor!!!!! It was a boy as well!  Well not sure any baby of mine would do that (2 c sections) but the other bit sounds nice.  So have to have some serious  tonight and over the next week. cd12 today. 

Hope everyone is ok

must fly

rachel


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi racheal!! lots of   for you and hope that this is your month. been reading your diary on non-smoking.. and got the guts to start one myself. it's getting easier though last tuesday me and dp had such a huge row that i honestly thought that smoking wont be an issue as we'll be splitting up!!! all good now though.

hey sam i like you i could watch scrubs over and over again.. same with friends too.... 


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Amanda

Good for you 

I will keep up to date with your progress.  Maybe you will inspire me I am still having a few a day but have cut down loads.  

Keep up the good work

Rachelxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, sorry i have disappeared off the face of the earth, I'm still around, just not able to be on line for long at a time.  Hope to catch up soon, hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel!! thanks for the message.. how long have you been smoking for you cant expect to just give it up like that with no problems.. it is an addiction just like drugs or alcohol. our poor brains get addicted to the nicotine and then wreeks havoc with us when we deprive it of it!! (if that makes sense) i soooooooooo want a *** at the mo but i just hope that this gets easier. maybe we can help each other.

hi emilycaitlin... hope you are well. xx


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda don't have one.

I will send you a pm tommorrow and we can kick this habit together.  I need some help with this     smoking thing.

Glad everything is well with you and your dp again.  The evil weed can cause havoc.

Will get back to you tommorrow

rachelxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i am around but i have no internet at home and the computer is broken so its hard to get online these days.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

another month over.... AF arrived.... early


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ruthie -    sorry AF arrived hun.

Hey to everyone else!

I'm still lurking around, just not posting much at the moment.

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls  

Rach & amanda~ Think i may join ur club.... could do with a kick up the a r s e to stop completlly!!! 

Ruthie~    sorry hunny she's a real pain in the **** these days isn't she   , what did u think of the asprin thingy 

Nix~ Well hello hunny!! How u doing? See ur gonna be clomid for nov.... good luck babe  

Kate~ No worries.... sure u are having fun anyway  

Emily~ Hello hunny, u should slow down.... always on the go hun!! 

Well not much to tell this am.... still no + opk so i'm pretty sure i missed it anyway! i'm tired and grouchy at the mo..... hormones are all kicking in now and i still have about another 10 days to go!!   my boobs hurt and im tired and hungry, i'm gonna be so much fun to live with   
Got our bloods tomorrow at the clinic   really hope it all go's o.k! 

LizzyM~ Thanks for the chat yesterday hunny  needed someone to put things on a basic level for me (ur certainly basic!!    ) No seriously i just needed to hear that this will work and all be fine so thank you  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey sam join the club there is strength in numbers 

Amanda I am now with you on this I am a non smoker as of today and we can go through this together I will restart my diary a little later.

Ruthie sorry the witch came 

Love to everyone else 

Rachelxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, can I join please.  This is my 1st months of TTC.  I'm on CD28 atm but have no idea what my cycles are like as I've been on the pill since having my daughter last year.

Feelin a little anxious and don't know when to test and dont want to get worried about it all.  I found out I was pregnant with Ella on CD34.

Kim xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi kim, that would be lovely.... the more the merrier!!  
As for ur cycles....i think it's just trial and error for the first couple of months. Wait till cd 34 and if no af then test..... hopefully you'll get ur BFP and all will be well if though af does show her head then i'd write down how many days ur cycle was and keep charting each month till u have a better idear of where ur body is at   
Don't get disheartened if it doesn't happen this month as the pill can take a little while to work itself out of ur body hun.

Sam xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Sam

when I was TTC with Ella I never had on cycle the same as the next, varied between 29-34 days.  So decided to choose the longest and go with that for testing.

I have the feeling AF is on her way.  If no BFP this cycle I have to go for BT to see if I need Clomid again.  This waiting game is truely horrid.

Just glad I found people to talk to about it.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!! 

i have had a right day of it!!!! had to drive to the hosp to take dp's sa.. not the hosp i work in which is nice and convinient... oh no! the hosp which is a nightmare to get to... we got there with no probs but couldnt park for love nor money!!! argggg.. dp said that if he has to do another one he is going to provide his sample in the toilet.. instead of having the ferris beuller style race to get his sample in!!!

i bought a clear blue digital opk and still no +... i feel quite down about this. i dont know if i've missed it or what


hi sam!! how you doing hun?? come and join me and rachel.. we'll get thru this.. smoking & ttc. i have been on the go all day and so havent felt i needed one.. untill i got home and then i soooooo wanted one it awful!! 

hi rachel.. thank you so much for your message of encouragement. i know that you know what im going thru and how bloody awful it can be!!! reading your diary really helped me so never be put off by being honest. btw am soooooooooo proud of you for deciding to stop today!!!!
           

hi kim!! welcome honey... im sooo with you on the waiting game thing.. im soooo sick of it... looks like no O for me this mth and really feel again like af is on her way.. hope you get to go on the clomid and get things going.

anyway, hi to all those i havent mentioned.


amanda xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OOooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh How spooky has the site gone!!! Very spooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooky     HAPPY HALLOWEEN LADIES   

 Sam   XxX


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

The site looks fab!!

Amanda Big hugs hun.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

the site does look fab like this!!!! i thought i'd broken something coz i refreshed the screen and alll the spooky stuff came up!!!


Amanda


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

happy halloween

rachelxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello HAPPY HALL  Ween!

Woo hoo this is sooo cool! Wish i could have changed my screen!

Hows everyone?
Im still suffering here and feeling v.tearful but trying so hard not to give in!
Made £25 on ebay today by selling some books!

Have a spooky evening xxx[/color]


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Warning - Very selfish me post coming up!!!!

Having such a bizarre, stressful and emotional couple of days.

Quick history recap of this month - Short bizarre AF 18 days ago. (.)(.) didn't stop hurting and temps never came down. Acupuncturist thought my energy/blood flow indicated I was pg although I had a BFN  when I tested a week ago. No +opk, thought maybe I'd  ov'd very early

Well Mon evening had a little brown spotting, got quite excited as this would time perfectly for an implantation bleed if I had ov'd early. Spoke to nurse Tues am when I had bloods done. She suggested I test this morning again. I did this (BFN) although it was pointless as far as I was concerned. I was awake most of night with horrendous cramps and was in full heavy flow. (.)(.) still hurt and temps still high though.

Don't know what's going on. If both were proper AF's this cyle was only 17 days long, have never ever been shorter than 23. Just feel like crying all the time. Not convinced that something hadn't started and now it's all going wrong! 

Sorry for me post (sorry AF truned up 4 u 2 Ruth), will do personals soon!,

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi holly im so sorry u having all this worry and upset, this sounds like my last cycle (not sure if u remember) but every one was so sure i was preggy too yet every test pointed into the bfn direction, finally ending in a heavy bleed on day 45.  Its very sad as u feel like something is def going on but for some unknown reason it just couldnt carry on.  Worst thing for me was that with out it being confirmed i couldnt grieve or get the much needed support from my family, they pretty much turned their backs on me when i had to tell them it was all over!!

Im now on another monthly af and in someways so glad its turned up but cant help but think "What if"

I here for u hun, big big hugs xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

So sorry holly that you are having a horrid time    

Rachelxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry not been on a lot lately ladies xxxx AF hit me bad and just needed to get away xx  

Kerry ~ so sorry your going through the Mill at the moment xx are you going to speak to your consulant about your AF's?     

Sam ~ thanks hun x I went and brought baby asprin the other day as I'm going to give it a go on this cycle in case I get PG (please god!!!) and hopfully it will help bean stick!!!!  

SM ~ Hiya!   sorry your feeling tearfull but will done on the ebay sales!!  

Hello to all the newbies!! good luck to all of you on your 2ww's!!!   

R xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!!

awwww kerry im so sorry that you are feeling pants. it's the unknown that drives us all crazy!! i think if you knew that it was just a dodgy cycle you could just look at it as a glitch.. BUT it's the not knowing and feeling that something was going on but not having that confirmation. does that make sense? wot i  mean to say in a rather cackhanded way is that i understand how you feel.   to you.

hi rachel.. how are you doing hun i have been soooo desperate for a *** today.. ive put a patch on and im chewing like a madwoman!! hope you are ok. our cycles are quite close 2geva have you started your 2ww??

hi sam... how are you hun are you still waiting for a + OPK??


hi specialmum... soz you feeling teary.. this whole if thing sucks doesnt it??   well done for selling your books and stuff on ebay!! xx


i have to admit im feeling v teary today. i bought a clear blue digital opk and still no positive!!! im on day 14 but my cycle is usually 27 days... me and dp fell out because there i am pouring my heart out to him about the opk and he's going on about the bloody razors i 4got to get when i went shopping!!! i kind of told him what he should do with them!!! MEN!!!! anyway, i have an interview today at 2.30 so i need to get my happy face on and quick!!!


hope you guys are well.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi amanda 

I'm on cd13 so yes we are really close!!! On cd 12 I had ov pains so I went out and bought opks too, but the line is still lighter so I don't know if I have ovulated yet or not.  When I was doing my cycle on fertility friend you know the American one it said I ovulated on cd 16 so I will keep testing and keep on with the bms. My cycle is normally around 28-29 days so we should be testing around the same time     No bms last night though as trick or treating and a late night for dd's meant that by the time we had dinner and watch a bit of TV we were shattered and I fell asleep on the sofa!!!

Good luck with your interview  

Hello everyone else 

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Also forgot to say I'm doing well with the not smoking thing feel OK.

and another also the other day when I was in the small local supermarket there is a lady on the checkout that I always talk to and she said to me completely out of the blue "do you only have two girls" and I said yes she then said that I was going to have a baby boy!!! She does not know that we are trying and that I want a boy this time.  She said she knew that I would have a boy and soon.

SPOOKY EH!!!

Hope she is right  

Am going know will stop rambling 

Rachelxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon Girls  

Well we had our blood tests this morning at the clinic. All went well, the nurse was lovely and put tones mind at rest about the ICSI by saying we def had enough sperm to do it      We asked about taking the embryos to blast and she said that she reccomends it as it will increase our chance by 15%. She also said that our chances of identical twins are increased because they run in the family!!!!      Can't wait to start all this    

Ruthie~ Hey hunny, glad you've decided to give the asprin a go.... i have a good feeling that it will really help    Dunno why but it feels like the right move   

Kerry~ Hunny i'm so sorry ur feeling ****e, It's a very bizarre month this month, i still haven't had a + opk and am keeping my fingers crossed that maybe just maybe we'll get a miracle b4 tx starts!! Maybe a bit far fetched but miracles do happen!!   

Amanda~ Well done with the smoking hunny, gotta admit that i haven't given up yet but i really will just a bit stressful with all of this going on. How u doing otherwise??

Rach~ How spooky is that about the checkout girl!!!! Look upon it as a good omen hunny  

SM~ Sorry ur still not feeling tip top, only to be expected i guess   Let's get   for next month hunny bunch  

So where is everyone else lately Really would like to know how wanttobeamummy got on..... does no-one know?

Well thats it for the minute but i'll be back on later 

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi Sam

So glad everything went so positive today for u and hubby!!!      It really feels like its gonna happen for u both and im so happy for u!  

Im feeling abit better, even though im heavier (soz tmi) its not as painful plus we have just brought a new cooker!  its double oven, ceramic topped and massive!  Cant wait to cook in it but we are going paint the kitchen first a nice beige to go with our light maple cupboards!  

Hugs
xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey SM, thanx for the positivity hunny    I feelreally confident about it, just hope that positivity doesn't smack me in the face!!!  OOOooohhhhhh new cooker, v cool. I really want a range at some point as we have a silver one at the mo.... it's a double with 6 hobs but it would look so much better with a nice cream range   
Sorry af is getting heavier hun   But a big old clear out will do u the world of good i think, theres nothing like a clean start  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats a good way of seeing it i guess  

I have to admit its rather clotty this month, not usually like that (sorry if thats tmi).

Well i have to say that mil said it was 7wks till xmas so theres a couple of chances for an extra special pressie!!!

So come on girls!  

All the best xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Weird my cycle was very clotty this month too!?!?!? Hey thats right, we def still have a chance for a christmas miracle     That would just be the best ever!!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

How are you all ? I am okay sort of, can't wait for my holiday in spain next tuesday for 12 days.

I am dreading this sunday though, it is my neice's christening and there are going to be lots of babies and pregnant women there, my SIL has decided to invite 50 people, I think 14 people are just family, the rest are their friends. Not looking forward too it at all.

Sonia xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Good morning girls.

Feeling a bit more positive today, a little less neurotic! Putting it all down to a dodgy cycle. Temps back down and (.)(.) back to feeling like they belong to me!

Sam ~ So glad bloods went well, have really good vibes about your tx.

SM ~ Sorry AF still giving you hassle. Very envious that you're cracking on with your kitchen. We are still waiting for complete kitchen delivery 6 attempts later!

Ruthie ~ Sorry AF hit you hard! Hope things are getting easier now. Gonna see how this cycle goes and maybe spk to cons if it's another dodgy one!

Running out of time to complete personals, sorry very slack, especially after the support you sent over last day or so. Much appreciated and love to all, Kerry xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning 

Had pos opk this morning bms last night and tonight and tommorrow just for good measure and then it's just down to the waiting.  DON'T YOU JUST LOVE IT!!!!!!

Rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey rach thats fab news   Don't forget though that ov acctually comes 24-36 hours after a + opk So it's important u cover the next 36 hrs so sat and sunday would be a good idear   Going to keep   for you hunny      

Sonia~ Sorry ur not looking forward to neices christening,   all here if u need us  

Kerry~ Roll on a normal cycle hey!!! I know at our clinic they sometimes put u on the pill b4 u start tx for a month or so just to regulate ur cycles!?!?! 

How's everyone else Ruthie~ Where r u chick?? And you LizzyM~ Where have u gone??   Anyone know how tam's doing??

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks sam  

I 've got sunday covered as well now.

Maybe thats where I been going wrong not covering enough days after pos opk.  

Also this month have employed the help of 2 pillows under bottom after bms and have fallen asleep that  way!!! Strange behaviour eh.

How are you missy b?  How did your interview go?

will keep popping on line throughout the day

Rachelxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Sam ~ this sounds all good for you - and I have everything crossed for you - sending you all tonnes of (((((((((hugs))))))))))    

Haven't been round much - little star here is draining the life out of me!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

No prob rach   let's hope with ur new BMS plan that this will be ur month!! Oh and the pillow thing..... COMPLETLLY SANE!! I do it too  

Glam~ Well hello hunny,   Ur blooming i see!! Hows it all going.... apart from sucking the life force right out of you!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

I had my scan this morning, my follies have grown but not big enough yet so they have increased my puregon again to 350 now and another scan Monday, they said they were perfect for iui but iv'e had 3 iui's and 2 out of 3 failed so i'm not doing that, hopefully follies will grow bigger by monday, my biggest follie was 14 they like them to be 81mm plus, the biger the follies the more chance off eggs apparently.

I'm back in work now feeling really down i hope they grow and i get to EC.  

Crazybabe


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Just a quick one from me, my A/F arrived early this morning  so off to the GP's this month for my bloods to see if I need clomid again.  

Kim xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Crazybabe~ A lot can happen in a wkend hunny   Going to keep everything crossed for you and look out for ur good news on monday  

Kim~ Sorry af turned up hunny   Good luck with the doc's appt 

Sam xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

I feel so down i feel like being on my own and crying my eyes out to be honest   i have been so positive too, i'm at work, the follies grown since tuesday but not big enough yet for EC.

crazybabe


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm so sorry babe   Work is clearly the last place you'd want to be   have a snuggle with dh later and try to relax a little over the wkend... will send you some follie growing vibes   Gonna be about all wkend if you need a chat   

Sam xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Sam

I feel a little better now i have booked monday off work.

speak to you later

crazybabe


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all my lovelies    

Ruthie hun sorry the witch hit you hard   how are things otherwise??

Glaims we seem to go everywhere together  

Tamsin where are you sweetie? Is everything ok?

Sam am so glad it all went well yesterday huni     I really think this is going to happen for hun i can feel it  

Kate you must be in bed with your man hun   

Emily nice to hear from you, shame it was only short!

Rachel dont expect to see on here over the weekend with all your BMS you going to be getting in  

Specialmum hows you?

I pm'd wanttobemummy and have had no answer so i hope all is ok with her! Does anyone know??

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!!

Have been and done some christmas shopping and got myself some bits today!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Haven't heard a sausage from W.T.B.A.M   like u liz hunny really hope she's o.k. 

When u say u got yourself some bits today did u get some baby stuff I can't wait to go baby shopping!!!
The clinic rang me about 10 mins ago to say that our blood results were back and all were fine   My progesterone was great so thats a big relief as i must have ov thurs/fri and just missed it!! So relieved and it's made me feel really positive about our chances     So exciting!!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam thats great hun!! All looking good so far      

No baby bits, got myself some fatty tops for the festive season   Not done much shopping for pea yet as we have alot being bought for us for xmas so going to wait and see what we get, then just you try and stop me hun! I am dying to buy everything  

x x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah bless you ya chunky monkey!!!    Can't believe it's only just over 2 wks till ur 2nd scan.... I bet ur too impatient not to find out the flavour   
Yes it's all looking very     just hope it all go's to plan now!   I must finish off my xmas shopping soon coz if i'm gonna be doing tx over xmas then i'm not gonna wanna be walking round town for days on end trying to get done! 
So much to look forward to it's madness i tell you MADNESS!!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I have you know lady we are not finding out the flavour     I know i might change my mind when we get there but at the moment we dont want to know!!

Dp thinks it a girl as do most of the people we know, i personally have no idea!!

What you buying me??   

x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

i'll tell you if you tell me


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi all!!!!


rachel this is really spooky... i got a + opk today too!!!! i was so upset yesterday i only really did one out of curiosity and so when i got the   i was gobsmacked!!! so i have told dp lots of   over the weekend.. the only thing is im on a long day on sunday which sucks!!!! how spooky too about the lady at the checkout... i have had 2 very different people tell me that they could see me with twin boys!!! omg!!       for you hun. im sooooo proud of you with the not smoking.. some days i feel like ive got it sussed and other days im like a bear with a sore head and everybody gets the brunt of it!!!!! i have just been telling dp abt our cycles and opk's which he thinks is spooky ( my word of the day) fingers crossed for us both xx

hi sam!!! so glad that all went well for you and tone... whats the next step for you babes 

hi lizzy!! how you doing hun? how is the toothache?

there has been so much going on on here that i cant keep up with it all!!

hope you are all doing well and i will try harder next time to get and do some more personals!! 


mwah

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi Amanda

I agree really spooky!

Well it's great though having someone in the same position as me, someone to go through the madness with. Good luck with the   over the weekend.   You can do it  

Hi Lizzy well done for doing all that Xmas shopping I have not done a thing and am not likely to until second week in Dec. 

Hello to everyone else am running round the house trying to keep three fires going (live in old house and only real fires for warmth) and it freezing

Rachelxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel!! tee hee when you said in the same position it made me laugh   
are you doing a 2ww diary i might.. so is today O and then 2moz 1 dpo i always get my numbers and days mixed up.. no wonder im not pg ive probably got my days all wrong!!!

hope that you are warm now hun xx


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey amanda hunny, ov will happen 24/36 hrs after a + opk so i'd prob class tomorrow as ov and then sun 1dpo but if u normally count from the day u get + opk then tomorrow would be 1dpo   Loads of luck girls   

Sam xxx

P.S we could use a few more diarys... am updating mine every few days at the mo and no-one else seems to be doing them   come on ladies give me something to read


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi Amanda

Sorry for the pun it was unintentional!!!

No I think that O is any time in the next 24 to 36hrs so just to make it safe have   every night until Tuesday and then I would say we are officially on the tww from Wednesday.  Thats playing it really safe.

Have a good one

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi SAM 

I will start a diary tommorrow

Rachelxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sam!!! i will too!!!!

more rantings from mad amanda xx

  thanks for the tips on counting my days.. im such a div  

 vibes for all the ladies on the 2 ww.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

morning all


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Last night I had the most awful ovulating pain, it was so painful. (I think its ovulating pain) so gripped my teeth and had   but afterwards OMG I couldn't move because of the pain in my side, nearly in tears.
Today I still have the pain but not as bad.

Tommorrow is the big day, my neices christening, lots of babies and pregnant women around. Just going to try and think and positive telling myself that I will be a mum next year. (Been trying for 5 years) surely one day our dream will come true and we will have a screaming baby in my arms.

Hope everyone is fine, off to Birmingham soon to have a bit of retail therapy.

Sonia xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning rachel!!!

hi sonia.. looks like me you and rachel are synchronising!!! hope you are feeling a bit better now and enjoy your retail therapy.

me and dp had   last nite but this am he wasnt really up for it again... i think the pressure gets to him. anyway, we'll try again tonite and then 2moz hopefully.. will that be enough


hope everybody is ok.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hey Amanda 

Have done my diary are you going to do one too

Hey sonia your day will come  

hello everyone else

Rachelxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies and a huge  to those that have a


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel!! just done my diary... it's a bit like war and peace... i find it all very therapeutic as i can waffle to my hearts content. it's nice to compair each mth and see if the symptoms are the same etc.

hi petdowe!! thanks for the good luck wishes

hi sam how u diddling hun??


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Diddling very well thanx!!!    Just gonna go wash this hair dye off b4 my hair drops out!!!! Had to resort to a home jobbie coz the hairdressers is getting expensive with the rate mu bloody hair grows!!!    

Hows everyone else doing

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im ok hun just getting tarted up to meet dp in town from work... ex H has got the girls for a few hrs so we will hopefully make the most of our time 2geva.. wot colour are you doing your hair sam


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

My natural colour is strawberry blond   But i've been a dark chocolate colour for about 18 months now.... i much prefere my hair dark, although if i do it at home i use botanics and one of the plant extracts in it makes my head itch for a few days afterwards so i look like i have nits!!!!   Enjoy ur time to yourself hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi guys!! hey same choc brown.. sounds a nice colour and perfect for autumn.

i think everyone is off line now but i have to tell you my news (not it's NOT a BFP... im not that lucky). i went to work and got dp's latest sa result.. well bloody 'ell it's nearly normal!!!! the count previously was 2 mil per wotever.... and now it is 27 million per whatever!!!!! OMG.. i mean there are more abnormal forms 91% as opposed to 83% before but i think we are better off than before (or is that my mad logic??) anyway, dp is confused but it has cheered him up. so some mad BMS 2nite (i hope)


hope you guys are all doing good.


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone
Well i can gladly say that this af is coming to an end!    i have been very sore the whole time but i have to admit ive not been taking it easy!  i collected and helped carry our new cooker up a flight of stairs, ive decorated the kitchen which involved moving the fridge frezzer and old oven etc

I had to stop a couple of time where the pain was crimpling but then after i carried on!  Im pretty pleased with myself though! 

Anyways if af is finishing up i have decided to get ttc again this month! im going to get back on metformin and healthier diet and do more excerise with the dogs and try....So watch this space lol

i think i will try to do a diary this month, have to wait and see..

Hope u are all having a relaxing and positive weekend! xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies i am around as well but like the rest of you am busy trying to sort other things etc and didnt realise how difficult it is using other peoples internet and computers!!

I am still here though and alive LOL!

Take care and speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good afternoon girls

Hi kate   Hope things are going well for you hun.

SM~ Glad af is coming to an end sweetie, good for you not letting af drag u down and cracking on with the kitchen stuff.... just remember to take it easy tonight  

Amanda~ As i said b4 congrats on the sa again   lunch was lovely today   

Rach~ How r u doing hun

Ruthie~ What u upto chick?? Hope everything is o.k hunny  

Well we've got our appt with the con tomorrow at 2pm so getting excited /nervous now!! Will come on as soon as were home to let u know how we got on.... think it'll prob be about 4ish maybe just after. Wish me luck girls for a quick start and lot's of news ect        

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ALL THE BEST SAM FOR TOMORROW!!!! xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Sam !!

Nix


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Want to send Sam ~ all the very best for tomorrow


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sam just a quickie from me!! good luck for tomorrow babes... let me know how you and tone get on.


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, I hope everyone is okay.

Here is my news from yesterday, as some of you are aware it was my neices christening yesterday (well the terminology is called thanksgiving and naming ceremony, apparently its different to a christening)

Anyway I made a complete prat of myself, as soon as the vicar started speaking about parenting, and how wonderful it is to be parents and their child is a gift etc etc etc I started crying, I could not stop crying, all I could think about was my little girl bethany and how unfair life is that she is no longer with us. The vicar kept on saying about all children are gods children, then I started to feel angry and thought yes and he took my child away aswell as my little embryos.

I was just crying and crying and crying, I couldn't listen to the service, I wanted it over, I kept looking at my watch, thinking when is it over. When the vicar said that the service has com to an end, and if people wanted to take photos, I thought its my time to escape, I got up (sitting near the front wasn't we -  we were organised that way by SIL) thinkin the church will be half empty now as they would of gone outside, but no I turned around (puffy red eyes) and just saw a sea of faces. The church was still packed out. I have never ran out of the church so quickly, DH following. Got out of the church and just crying and crying and crying, even the vicar came out to see if I was okay, (nice of her).

Anyway we got to the reception bit, I went straight into the toilets to freshen up bypassing people who had already arrived, went to frshen up still puffy eyes and people could see I had been crying and giving me there sad look on their faces (you know the faces I mean) but thought I am going to be strong, had a very short cuddle with my neice throughout the night (short being about 5 minutes ) before she was taken and given to someone else to hold.

The reception was like a creche, I have never seen so many babies in one room and there were pregnant women there. I just kept telling myselfI can do this, I can do this. So I did, I held a 7 week old baby, (one of our friends baby's), I could not even look at the baby a few weeks ago without getting upset. I held him for an hour, nobody came to take him off me. AND that was a major hurdle I overcame.

Anyway feel a little bit better today, got to go to work now but its my last day before going on holiday for 12 days tommorrow - yippee. 

Thankyou for listening

Sonia  xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ladies I just wrote a massive post and lost it!!!!! will try again!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Here we go again! xx

Sam ~ SENDING YOU MASSIVE POSITIVES FOR TOMORROW!!!    hope it all goes well!!!!            

Sonia ~ So sorry you had to go through that    I had my nephews christening the other weekend and yes the place was full of 'those kind of faces' half smile, head to one side and sad eyes... But you stayed strong hun you really did xxxx and I'm sure your angles were there with you xxx  Hope you have a very relaxing amazing holiday!!! 

SM ~ Glad nasty AF has left you!! Sending you loads of positives for this month TTC!! we shall do it!!     

Amanda ~ Glad DH's little ones are doing better!! hope you had some fun testing them out last night!!  

So many new peeps that I really need to catch up with you all!!   but wishing you all good luck this month!!!   

Had such a bad day the other day at work... dealing with a woman with a very violent DH who is PG and wanted to talk to me about whether she should get a termination!!! it took all my courage not to flip out... ended up at the GP's later on in the day and they have promised to refer me back to the fertility consultant who did my operation... I want to know if remaining tube is still working!!!    

Ruthie xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls,

Well just got back from appt!! All went fine, tone has to have all his chromasone (sp) bloods done ect. I had a scan, everything was fine but because i have a bicornute (heart shaped) uterus and it is tilted too i have to go back on thursday for another one so that they can check my left ovary as he couldn't see it today! Not worried though. 

Soooooo.... i start d/r on cd23 of my dec cycle which will acctually be jan 6th and we go from there. He tried to persuade us to have 1 embro put back as i'm young (25) and were    taking them to blast. But we talked it through with julie and she said having 2 put back was fine but they think both have a good chance of implanting so...?

Well thats it for the minute, i'll prob come back in a bit and tell u more but at the minute i'm hungry and my heads a bit fuzzy

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

dont get too close as i think im getting the lurgy.. i have been sneezing on and off all day!!

hi sonia... darling you were so brave (although im sure you dont feel it) being the prize chicken that i am, in your situation i wouldnt have gone because i wouldnt be able to face it.. but you did honey.. well done and big h  to you. hope you have a wicked holiday xx

hi ruthie!! how are you doing hun?? hope you dont have to wait too long to get referred back to the fertility cons so that you know where you stand.   in the end i was sooooo pooped after the long day that although the mind was willing the body did not to even go there with the bms... i hope we havent missed our window of opportunity.. O'd fri, twice fri, once sat and nil points sunday!!!!


hi sam!! how is it going hun.. glad all good with your appt and that you have a plan of attack. so after d/reg what happens (im a bit clueless about all of that)


hi rachel how are you doing honey.. havent heard from you in a couple of days and just hope that you are fine.


anyway.. dp is cooking and it smells divine.. so im going to loiter around the cooker like homer simpson going 'is it ready yet  is it ready yet?? is it ready yet' lol.


love to all that i havent mentioned but havent forgotten.xxx


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey amanda~ I will D/R for about 2 wks then i will have a baseline scan to check i've gone into the menopause and half the dose of the D/R drug and start taking my stimms too for about a further 10 day/ 2wks, this will tell my ovarys to produce lot's of follies. I will then have my trigger shot to mature my eggs and then about 24 hours later i will go in for E/C.... They will then call us the day after to tell us how many eggs have fertilised, we then wait to see how many reach blasts at day 5, then all being well we will have our 2 best blasts put back and then the wait begins!!! 
We worked out all the dates and if it works my due date will be halloween!!! but as both my other preg arrived 4 days early that would be on our anniversary!!! Spooky but very cool!    


So just gotta do all our appt's till then and the rollercoster begins on jan 6th 2008!! OMG!!

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sam... god hun it's all go!! im so glad that things are moving for you and tone... i just have a feeling that 2008 is going to be the 2ww ladies ( i dont like odd numbers for a start so thats one good reason!!)
year. im not sure where we go from here. i think we are supposed to phone the clinic to get dp's sa reslt but i've got that already..   and im not sure if he wants to see us to discuss this or if he wants to see us after ive had my lap & dye etc.

i have a feeling that now ive been offered a new job i will get pg just to put a spanner in the works!!!


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd def give ur clinic a call as they will tell you what they plan to do for you i guess. I'm sure if you call hunny they will tell you if they want to see u b4 or after ur lap and dye   
Yes it's all go now!!! The nurse will tell me nxt friday what drugs and doses i'll be on as i'd of had another lot of bloods done by then so she will know exactlly what i'll need.... this will give me a chance to shop around for them as they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo expensive!!! She said my stimms will be about £200 a day!!! OMG were gonna be living in a cardboard box by the end of this!!!    

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

god hun!!! i could be the gettaway driver if you want to do a bank job!!!!

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't tempt me hunny    Just hope to god it works coz i dread to think how much we could end up spending as neither of us are the sort of people to give up!! We'd just keep going and going!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun it'll all be worth it in the end.

i will pimp my punto so it's nice and fast!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys 

Am back finally

Have had hell of a weekend 

In a nut shell lost cat phone and internet went down.

Now have found cat (locked in farmers empty house for 3 days)

phone and internet back on (cows recked cable)

just got back from firework party and have lots to say but am too tiered 

dd's on inset day today so return to school tommorrow so get back to you all then.

missed you all

Rachelxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Im rubbish with personals but thinking of u all.

Life with my new man is fantastic but other parts of my life are not so great - ex DH being an idiot and found out things like he has been bringing his little immature girlfriend back to my house when he thinks im not there - he thinks im stupid but im not. He is carrying the baby out the house etc and its killing me. He wont give me any money for bills etc and quite honestly im feeling exhausted by it all. Its best i dont leave my house anymore to go away so he cant bring her and the baby there anymore. Anyway sorry to go on.

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys

Amanda sorry you have the lurgy 

Sam glad everything went well sound exciting now that everything is moving forward 

Sonia sorry you had a difficult weekend 

Kate just keep having a good time with your new man and don't let it get you down hun 

Ruthie   hun for your tests when you have them I'm sure everything will be fine.

hello to anyone I have missed 

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

can I please have some bubbles


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

morning rach, thanx hunny   it's certainly all go!! Sounds like you've had a right old couple of days   Hope everything is back to norm now!! Gotta say i'd love to live in the sticks.... used to and it was so peaceful especially taking the dogs out in the morning or eve in summer just heaven. Now we have a town house, although it's a good size and has a good size garden theres nothing quite like looking out over open fields is there  

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

TADA


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

It has its benefits.  Some times though I do miss the town I think they say the grass is always greener!!!! No really I love it here the space and the privacy but the wildlife can get you down sometimes. At the moment I am feeding two cats and a feral cat and a hedgehog!!! Also rats can be a prob we had one in the house once not for long but it was grossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.  We have also seen the odd cockroach outside. But for quality of life you can't beat it.

Rachelxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone
Well i spoke too soon, metformin has truly hit me now lol  the toliet visits are more frequent and im feeling sicky.
Got to go out soon for hubby eye appointment as he broke glasses and also needs checking.  Then on to the minor injuries department as he has hurt his hand and its swollen bad!! Men! lol

Hugs to u all xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the bubbles


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon! 

SP ~ eash sorry metformin is getting you like this ! it shall all be a for a good cause!    

Sam ~ Wow it is getting vvvvvvvery exciting!!!! I can feel it in me bones you will be a 2008 yummy mummy!!!    

Rachel ~ Awww a headhog! country life does sound appealing! especially with our new noisy neighbours!! Glad you got your cat back   !

Kate ~ Glad things are going well with new man... ex DH sounds like he is being a nightmare!   will be good when the house is sold and you can be away from them xxxx  

Trying to get myself ready for BMS this month!! think I shall start early and try CD7 to get things rolling!!
Just waiting now for the referral for consultant  

R xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi ruthie 
I'm from Bristol I was brought up in Coombe Dingle near Stoke Bishop where abouts are you?
I lived in Clifton in my twentys and loved it.

Rachelxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

HI Rachel... I'm originally from the west midlands but DH is Bristolian born and bread so I came to live here! I live in Southville and I love it!  

Were about are you now in the countyside?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry to butt in girls   

Ruthie~   for 2008 too hunny   Did u get the baby asprin I dunno why but i have a very good feeling about them for you   can't explain it but something tell's me they will really help


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw thanks Sam! I hope  your feeling is right!!!! I did get them and we shall see!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

That should help   Roll on our           

I'm almost certain af is gonna arrive any time now as i have my usual pre-af bad tummy   and that along withthe temp dip this am don't look good   so not only does it look highly unlikely i'm gonna be getting my miracle au natural baby this month my cycle is also going   just to mess with my bloods/scan ect  

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo        

Sam so glad all is going well huni, am so chuffed for ya        

Ruth BFP coming your way to huni!!  

Tamsin where are ya? I worried!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry short but am full of cold and just dont have the energy for personals today!!

Love Ya all and i read everyday!

Liz x x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119336.msg1695683#msg1695683


----------

